# Kinder werden groß - Aufbau von 26" Bikes - war: die Gedanken sind frei...



## Roelof (9. Dezember 2015)

... und langsam aber sicher sollte ich mir Gedanken darüber machen, wie es materialtechnisch weiter gehen soll. Der 20"er wird wohl im Laufe des kommenden Jahres gehen, und ich möchte für mich hier festhalten, was dem Teil nachfolgen könnte.

Ich denke, ich werde 24" auslassen und mich Richtung 26" Laufradgröße orientieren. Warum? Weil ich mich für 24" nicht durchsehe - ich finde größenspezifisch keine Lösung, mit der ich gewichtsmäßig leben kann. Nur 26" Teile zu verwenden, halte ich für unsauber. Ein Rad von der Stange zu kaufen ist auch nicht so mein Ding. Lieber baue ich mit Julian - diesmal gemeinsam  einen neuen Hobel auf und lasse es zu, mit ihm ev. ein halbes Jahr nicht fahren zu können. Der Balg muss sowieso auch andere Sportarten kennen lernen. In letzter Zeit zeigt er erfreulicherweise wachsendes Interesse an anderen Bergsport-Spielarten (Klettern/Bouldern). 

Und so stelle ich mir das "Projekt 26" ungefähr vor:

Ziel ist es, einen adäquaten fahrbaren Untersatz für Julian aufzubauen. Einsatzbereich CC, Hardtail oder ev. Fully, in jedemfall vernünftig (darüber lässt sich wohl streiten  )* leicht. *

1.) Rahmen: das große Fragezeichen. Ich habe dazu 3 Ideen: 
a.) Glück haben und einen 26" Rahmen in 13/14" in hochwertig finden (bislang erfolglos - ich hätte dann wohl bald einen reparierten Simplon Razorblade in M abzugeben, falls jemand zufällig tauschen mag)
b.) Glück haben und einen defekten (und damit günstigen) hochwertigen Fully-Rahmen finden und vom Ungarn kleiner zusammen kleben lassen (da wäre ich nicht der Erste, finde ich eigentlich ganz gut, die Idee). Da muss ich auch nochmals gezielt meinen Fundus der Traurigkeit (=Sammlung defekter Rahmen) durchschauen, aber Kohlefaser war da kein leichter dabei, oder nicht vollständig...
c.) Hardtail-Rahmen in Kohle aus China kommen lassen. (wird wohl um die 400,- kosten und 1200g oder weniger wiegen - ist irgendwie aber eine langweilige Idee).
d.) Anfertigen lassen

Die restlichen Teile finde ich wohl mehr oder weniger alle an einem meiner Räder, ich muss so oder so Anzahl reduzieren und werde eines davon schlachten. Dies ergibt aus heutiger Sicht etwa folgenden Aufbau:

2.) diverse Komponenten
Steuersatz: abhängig vom Rahmen
Vorbau: F99 mit Ti-Schrauben - 95g
Lenker: Carbon was-weiß-ich, wird sich schon was passendes finden max. 120g
Griffe: Schaumstoff - max. 20g
Sattelstütz: Abhängig vom Rahmen - hab noch etwas von Schmolke, Extralite und KCNC hier, also max. 170g
Sattel: Keinen Plan, was ihm dann passt. SLR? 140g Toupe Ti? 143g Speedneelde? 96g
Sattelklemme: abhängig vom Rahmen, max. 25g
Pedale: ev. schon Umstieg auf Clickpedale - Ritchey WCS V5 - 230g, sonst AEST
Bremse: Formula R1, diesmal bereits 160er Scheiben

3.) Laufräder
Laufradsatz aus einem meiner Bikes: 1175g inkl. Felgenband. Das Teil fahre ich wohl nicht gar nicht mehr. 
Naben: Tune Princess/Tune Kong
Felgen: FRM XMD Team WC
Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray
Nippel: Polyax in rot
Schnellspanner: Titan - ca. 48g
Reifen: ja, werde ich auch brauchen. 

4.) Antrieb
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0 in rot und schwarz liegen hier
Umwerfer: Fraglich ob notwendig
Schalthebel: X.0 Drehgriffe - 2 od. 3 Sätze sollten im Kasten liegen
Kette: KMC X10sl
Kassette: XTR od. XT
Kurbel: zu Beginn Federleicht 130mm, dann wohl Wechsel auf 160mm XT oder Rotor?
Innenlager: HT2 Shimano

5.) Federung?
Gute Frage; abhängig vom Rahmen stehen eine WCS Carbon Starrgabel im Raum, bzw. eine SID Race (Pure Delight-1180g), SID Team (m. Lockout 1290g) und eine DT Swiss XRC 100 ltd. Worldcup mit etwas Tuning bereit (baut leider höher - ca. 1100g). Alle diese Gabeln können für das geringe Fahrergewicht abgestimmt werden.
Falls mir doch ein Fully unterkommt, hätte ich noch einen XR-Carbon Dämpfer in 190 und einen RP23 in 165mm im Fundus, sofern kein passender (leichter?) Dämpfer dabei ist. 

Also alles in allem geht der Trend Richtung Hardtail. Find ich auch gut, muss ich weniger in Stand halten. Zielvorgabe sub 7,5kg??

Hab ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler drinnen?? Eure Meinungen? Bitte um Wortmeldungen - Thread darf gerne vollgespamt werden.


----------



## Floh (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde 24" auslassen auch OK. Es gibt dafür keine ordentlichen Gabeln, und die 25 mm Differenz am Radius der Radgröße, ob das so relevant ist... Schliesslich lässt kleine Erwachsene auch keiner mehr in 24 Zoll rumfahren, noch nicht mal mehr in 26". Ich habe schon so lächerlich proportionierte Rahmen gesehen in letzter Zeit - XS mit 29" Rädern...
Als Zwischenlösung wäre noch denkbar ein 24" Hinterrad zu fahren. Das kostet nicht viel und ist besonders für Dich doch schnell realisiert.

Hardtail wäre vollkommen OK bzw. Fully ist eigentlich overkill. Ich werde es davon abhängig machen ob mein Junior wirklich in den Sport einsteigt oder das so "casual" nebenbei als Zweit- oder Dritthobby betreibt. 
Einen Hardtail-Rahmen für die "casual" Variante habe ich bereits, ich muss nur meiner Frau klarmachen dass sie damit ihr Zweitrad los wird  Genug parts habe ich dafür da, schliesslich sind da dann keine kinderspezifischen Teile mehr dran.

Thema Carbonrahmen: Ich habe mir als Tipp neulich mal den OnOne 456 Carbon angeguckt, ist auch ein China-Rahmen, aber mit netten Details und halt als Longtravel-Hardtail mit schön flachem Lenkwinkel gedacht. Aber der ist in S für ein Kind viel zu lang, und XS gibt es nicht.

Wenn es ein Fully sein soll, da suche ich im Moment auch schon mal. Kandidaten wären ein Liteville 301 in XS (gibt momentan eins im Bikemarkt), oder ein Trek Fuel WSD (Frauenmodell), oder das Giant Trance in S, das geht für Leute ab 152cm laut Giant. Das Giant ist der Preis-Leistungs Sieger, relativ leicht (ungetunt so um die 12,5 kg), mit einem sehr gut funktionierenden antriebsneutralen Hinterbau. Kann man auf ebay kleinanzeigen schon mal für 900 Euro kriegen.
Ansonsten ist es schon knapp. Viele Rahmen die niedrig genug sind sind zu lang, das ist der Kern des Problems. Und bis auf Liteville macht kaum jemand die Kettenstreben je nach Rahmengröße unterschiedlich. Ist wohl schlicht zu aufwändig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (9. Dezember 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> ... Giant Trance in S ... relativ leicht (ungetunt so um die 12,5 kg)
> ...


 gutes Teil, hat meine bessere Hälfte zu Hause stehen. Magst ein Bild von einer nicht-ungetunten Version sehen?


----------



## Floh (10. Dezember 2015)

Hehe, da kann man ja so einiges erwarten - immer her damit.


----------



## spicy-doc (10. Dezember 2015)

Also ich würd ein Hardtail ohne Federgabel mit leichten Reifen (in 2,25 oder mehr)  überlegen.
Warum: passt besser zum Gewicht... weniger Überstandhöhe und Gabel kann ja noch nachgerüstet werden


----------



## spicy-doc (10. Dezember 2015)

oder doch was fertiges in 24?
http://www.commencal-store.com/meta-ht-24-yellow-2016-c2x16198399


----------



## spümco (10. Dezember 2015)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> oder doch was fertiges in 24?
> http://www.commencal-store.com/meta-ht-24-yellow-2016-c2x16198399


Ich vermute der TE kann sich mit dem Gewicht nicht ganz so anfreunden...

Gibts irgendwie ein Budget?


----------



## Fisch123 (10. Dezember 2015)

@Roelof man kennt dich und deine Ansprüche ja, wenn es ein starres mit Sub 7,5 werden soll, schaffst du das auch!
Da kann das Gewicht auch eher nach unten korrigiert werden. 
Kann mich noch an das schwarze 20er mit dem selbst geschnitzten Rahmen erinnern.
Die Idee finde ich gut, muss kein Fully sein.
Ich warte mal was kommt.
Sabine


----------



## Fisch123 (10. Dezember 2015)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> oder doch was fertiges in 24?
> http://www.commencal-store.com/meta-ht-24-yellow-2016-c2x16198399


definitiv 4000gr. zu viel auf den Rippen


----------



## Floh (10. Dezember 2015)

Das einzige 24er von der Stange was in die Richtung geht ist das von supurb. 10.4 kg. Die bleischwere Spinner Grind raus, leichtere Laufräder und ein shortcage-Schaltwerk, und man hat bestimmt 1,5 kg runter. Fazit: Der Rahmen ist noch zu schwer.


----------



## Fisch123 (10. Dezember 2015)

So wie ich @Roelof verstanden habe, ist ein 26er mit Sub 7,5 gemeint. Korrigier mich, wenn ich falsch liege.
Somit ist das 24er wohl raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2015)

spümco schrieb:


> Ich vermute der TE kann sich mit dem Gewicht nicht ganz so anfreunden...
> Gibts irgendwie ein Budget?


Richtig, das Ding ist zu schwer.
Nein, über Dinge wie einen Budgetrahmen hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Vorher will ich ja wissen, wohin die Reise gehen soll... Eigentlich brauche ich ja nur noch einen Rahmen und Kleinteile, die anderen teuren Teile (Laufräder, Gabeln, Bremsen, Schaltung, ... ) liegen ja schon herum und stehen mow deswegen auch schon fest.


----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Das einzige 24er von der Stange was in die Richtung geht ist das von supurb. 10.4 kg. Die bleischwere Spinner Grind raus, leichtere Laufräder und ein shortcage-Schaltwerk, und man hat bestimmt 1,5 kg runter. Fazit: Der Rahmen ist noch zu schwer.


 http://www.federleicht-bike.at/inde...eder/24-zoll/federleicht-24er-mtb-2015-detail
gäbe es schon, kann ich aber nicht viel günstiger bauen, weil die Teileauswahl so beschränkt ist.
Edit: Sollen wir aus Spaß an der Freude mal durchrechnen, was das Ding in selbst gebaut mit günstig eingekauften gebrauchten Teilen kostet??


----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> So wie ich @Roelof verstanden habe, ist ein 26er mit Sub 7,5 gemeint. Korrigier mich, wenn ich falsch liege.
> Somit ist das 24er wohl raus.


Richtig, ich will 26 Zoll. Sonst bau ich in einem Jahr wieder auf. 
Ich hätte gerne sub 7,5kg mit Federgabel bzw. sub 7kg mit Starrgabel


----------



## Floh (10. Dezember 2015)

Kannst Du sicherlich hinkommen, im Leichtbau-Forum gibt es genug Leute die als Erwachsene mit sowas rumfahren.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eure...stangenware-teil-2.490511/page-2#post-7787487


----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2015)

@Floh: Danke, aus der Ecke komm ich ja eigentlich...


----------



## LockeTirol (11. Dezember 2015)

Morgen allerseits,
ich möchte hier ja nicht Werbung machen, aber genau mit dem Hintergrund habe ich mir ja den MAX26 Rahmen ausgedacht den mein Sohn jetzt fährt. Der ist von der Geo her in etwa wie ein klassicher 24" Rahmen, nur eben 26". Dazu recht leicht und auch nicht zu teuer wie ich finde. Ist das keine Option? Zu kaufen gibts das Teil ja ab demnächst. Dazu gibt es bei interesse auch eine sehr leichte Starrgabel aus Carbon.

Ich habe bei meinem jetzt nicht zu sehr aufs Gewicht geachtet, da geht sicher mehr, bzw. weniger. Die China Carbon Dinger sind alle zu groß, vor allem von der Überstandshöhe her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (11. Dezember 2015)

wenn der Rahmen ihm zu klein wird,  melde dich bitte. Ich komme dann ggf. mit dem kleinen Mann nach Tirol zur Abholung.........

Danke.


----------



## LemonLipstick (11. Dezember 2015)

guten morgen,

ich verstehe roelof sehr gut das er nicht einfach einen rahmen kaufen möchte sondern etwas spezielles sucht.
es gibt ja einige rahmen zu kaufen die genau auf die gestellten anforderungen zutreffen.
kania pyro x13, der neue vpace, federleicht, scott scale in xs wäre noch ein guter tipp. all diese rahmen habe ich auch näher betrachtet aber nirgends ist der endgültige funke übergesprungen. deshalb habe ich mich wieder für einen eigenbau entschieden wie schon beim 20" bike.

das ist die konstruktion für unseren neuen 26" rahmen:






überstandshöhe 620mm bei der sattelspitze zu fahren ab einer körpergröße von 1,25 - 1,30m. eher 1,30m.

so schaut der rahmen momentan aus:






roelof soweit ich mich erinnere bist du ja in der nähe von wien zuhause. es gibt in wien die möglichkeit in form eines kurses selbst einen carbon rahmen herzustellen. ich denke das wäre eine tolle sache für dich und deine anforderung, wenn du möchtest kann ich dir den kontakt gerne herstellen.

@LockeTirol mir gefällt euer einsatz enorm sinnvolle kinderräder zu einem vernüftigen preis auf den markt zu bringen! tolle sache!

lg, michael.


----------



## wintermute (11. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

Bei mir ist nun auch das erset 26" Bike eingetroffen, aber ich bin ja in die völlig andere Richtung unterwegs. Bei mir ist es quasi ein gut ausgestattetes gebarauchtes Komplettbike mit viel Federweg vor und hinten geworden. Das steht zur Zeit noch bei meinen Eltern in Deutschland, zu Weihnachten wechselt es den Besitzer und dann schau ich mal was nach angepasst werden muss.

Aber ich verfolge alle Kinderbike aufbauprojekte hier im Forum immer sehr interessiert. Irgendwas kann man sich ja immer abschauen.

Abgesehen vom endgültigen Aussehen und Aufbau, hier mal ein möglicher Vorschlag zur Durchführung (ob das jetzt realistisch ist, ist eine andere Frage)
Es gibt doch diesen Anbieter in Deutschland, wo man Kurse buchen kann, um sich selber Snowboards, Ski oder Bikes zu bauen.
Ein Bekannter hat da mal einen Skibaukurs gemacht und fand es ziemlich gut.
Wie gut die jetzt beim Bikebau sind...keine ahnung, aber man kann ja mal anfragen.
Die bieten das auch Seminare für Bikebau an, build2ride.de ist die webseite, keine ahnung, wie flexibel die bei den Bikemaßen sind. Vielleicht wäre das ein "cooler" Vater-Sohn Event? 

Thomas

P.S. Bin weder bekannt noch verwandt noch irgendwie anders mit denen verbunden


----------



## kc85 (11. Dezember 2015)

Mich treibt auch langsam das 26''-Thema um. Und diesmal möchte ich auch Nägel mit Köpfen machen - na jedenfalls im finanziell machbaren Rahmen.

Der Markt für brauchbare und geeignete Rahmen ist ja leider dann doch eher übersichtlich.

Ich guck mir das hier mal weiter mit Interesse an.

kc85


----------



## Roelof (11. Dezember 2015)

wintermute schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bei mir ist nun auch das erset 26" Bike eingetroffen, aber ich bin ja in die völlig andere Richtung unterwegs. Bei mir ist es quasi ein gut ausgestattetes gebarauchtes Komplettbike mit viel Federweg vor und hinten geworden. Das steht zur Zeit noch bei meinen Eltern in Deutschland, zu Weihnachten wechselt es den Besitzer und dann schau ich mal was nach angepasst werden muss.
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich ein kuhler Ansatz, aber wird zeitlich nicht möglich sein. So ein Rahmen baut sich nicht übers Wochenende...


----------



## Razor (11. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Roelof,

ich bin eben nach einer ganzen Zeit mal wieder auf dieses Unterforum gestoßen und muss ein wenig schmunzeln.
Ich habe meiner kleinen genau zu dem Zeitpunkt als Du den 20" Renner aufgebaut hast ihr ein 24er Kania getunt(ca.7,8kg)  Nun geht auch für mich die Reise weiter und ich möchte mit meiner Tochter zusammen im nächsten Jahr ein 26" von Grund an aufbauen. Den Rahmen dafür habe ich jetzt gerade gefunden und er sollte auch pünktlich zum Fest da sein.
Bei uns wird es ein 14,5" GT Xizang  als Ausgangspunkt 
Carbon Starrgabel, Federleicht Kurbel, Tune Teile etc soll auch sowas in die Richtung 7,5 gehen

Bin sehr gespannt welche tollen Gedanken hier zusammengetragen werden.


----------



## marmelade (11. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
die 26"-Frage hat mich für meine Töchter kürzlich auch bewegt.
Ich habe auf einen Fundus vorhandener Teile aus - lange vergangenen - Renntagen zurückgreifen können. Dennoch musste eine Menge zugekauft werden. Dabei habe ich aus Gewichts- und Ergonomiegründen einige recht teure Lösungen gewählt, z.B. die XT-Kurbel, weil nur diese von Shimano in 165mm Länge und mit 3-fach in 40-30-22 zu bekommen ist. Die Bandbreite ist einfach ungeschlagen und v.a. kindgerecht. Das Schalten beherrschen meine Kids gut. Die hintere Übersetzung reicht in einfachem Gelände aus, um nur auf dem 30er Ritzel zu fahren.
Rad 1 wiegt komplett ca. 10,3 kg (also inkl. Pedale, Fl.halter, ...)
Rad 2 wiegt komplett ca. 10,2 kg. (s.o.)

Hier die Teilelisten:

*Rad 1:*
Rahmen: Poison Ethanol Man 26" (36cm = ca. 13 Zoll)
Gabel: Reba Race 80mm
Naben: XTR 9f.,
Felgen: DT XR 4.1
Speichen: DT Revolution
Nippel: DT Alu Prolock
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron (Evo, Liteskin, Pacestar), 2,25", Schläuche Schwalbe SV14 Extralight
Schnellspanner: Bild XTR => jetzt XLC Pro SL
Kurbel: XT 3-fach, 40-30-22, 165mm (Typ für 29"-Bikes, 9/10-fach)
Pedale: Xpedo Traverse 6
Kranz: XTR 8-fach 12-32 => Shifter XT 8-fach, Kette XT 9-fach (problemlose Kombination)
Schaltwerk: XTR 8/9-fach (?), Short Cage
Umwerfer: XT (3x 9) top-pull, down-swing
Vorbau / Lenker / Griffe: KCNC Fly Ride 5°, 25,4mm, Länge 70mm / Bild Easton => jetzt: KCNC Dark Side 8°, Flat, 25,4mm / Syntace Lite Cap / Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: aus 'nem Cube ...,
Sattel: Bild noch Fizik Aliante, jetzt aber WTB Speed She (kurze Länge für Platz über Oberrohr beim Abspringen)
Bremsen: V-Brakes SRAM 9.0, Bremsgriffe XTR
Spacer: FSA Carbon, FSA Polycarbonat
Sattelklemme: Bild Poison (mit Schnellspanner), jetzt PRO Performance (ohne Schnellspanner)
Flaschenhalter: Elite Custom Race
Schrauben: soweit möglich alle getauscht gegen Titan/Alu

*Rad 2:*
Rahmen: Poison Ethanol Man 26" (36cm = ca. 13 Zoll)
Gabel: RST F1RST Platinum (100mm umgebaut auf 80mm mit RST Führungsachsenkit FA003856354)
Naben: Hügi 240 (baugleich DT Swiss 240S) 9f.,
Felgen: Mavic X517
Speichen: DT Revolution
Nippel: DT Alu Prolock
Schnellspanner: XLC Pro SL
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron (Evo, Liteskin, Pacestar), 2,25", Schläuche Schwalbe SV14 Extralight
Kurbel: XT 3-fach, 40-30-22, 165mm (Typ für 29"-Bikes, 9/10-fach)
Pedale: Xpedo Traverse 6
Kranz: XTR 8-fach 12-32 => Shifter XT 8-fach, Kette XT 9-fach (problemlose Kombination)
Schaltwerk: XT 9-fach, Short Cage
Umwerfer: XT (3x 9) top-pull, down-swing
Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe: KCNC Fly Ride 5°, 25,4mm, Länge 50mm / KCNC Dark Side 10°, Flat, 25,4mm / Syntace Lite Cap / Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: Procraft Superligt II
Sattel: WTB Speed She (kurze Länge für Platz über Oberrohr beim Abspringen)
Bremsen: V-Brakes Avid Single Digit 7
Bremsgriffe: Avid Single Digit 7
Spacer: FSA Carbon, FSA Polycarbonat
Sattelklemme: PRO Performance
Flaschenhalter: Elite Custom Race
Schrauben: soweit möglich alle getauscht gegen Titan/Alu

Die Räder haben eine für Kinder ideale Größe, Öberrohrlänge und Überstandshöhe bei gegebener Schrittlänge.
Preislich kann ich keine Aussage treffen, da viele Sachen vorhanden waren. Es war aber kein billiges Projekt, wie man an den Teilelisten wohl sehen kann. Mir waren aber Ergonomie, Gewicht und Funktionaltät wichtiger. Außerdem können viele Teile mitgenommen werden, wenn die Rahmen zu klein werden. Leichter geht sicherlich, aber dann gibt es wieder Kompromisse, die ich nicht machen wollte.

Hier ein paar Bilder von Rad 1. Bilder von Rad 2 kann ich gerne noch nachreichen.


----------



## marmelade (12. Dezember 2015)

Hier nun Rad 2:


----------



## marmelade (12. Dezember 2015)

Einige Kommentare zu den Aufbauten:
Die "Spacer-Türme" unter dem Vorbau sind zwar nicht sonderlich schön, aber zweckmäßig. Das blaue Bike ist noch nicht final auf unsere kleinere Tochter abgestimmt und wachsen tun die Kinder ja auch. Eine niedrigere Lenkerposition ist für Kinder ohnehin schwierig. Die wollen aufrecht sitzen und haben so auch mehr Kontrolle. Einen deutlich schwereren Riser-Bar kann ich so auch umgehen und habe optimal Platz am Lenker, wenn ich diese noch kürzen sollte. (Der Easton-Riser Bar am Rad 1 wurde auch gegen einen Flat Bar getauscht.)
Der nächst größere Poison-Rahmen hat ein um 1cm längeres Steuerrohr. Da passen die Gabeln bei den aktuellen Schaftlängen immer noch sehr gut, wenn wir wechseln werden. 
Die vergleichsweise günstige RST F1rst Air Platinum funktioniert auch mit niedrigem Luftdruck gut und ist recht leicht.
Bezüglich der an beiden Rädern verbauten V-Brakes bin ich überzeugt, dass diese für Kinder völlig ausreichen. Sie sind leicht, ideal auf die kleinen Kinderhände einzustellen, haben niedrige Bedienkräfte, die Bremskraft ist auf abgedrehten Felgen super, das Beste aber ist die einfache Einstellung und Wartbarkeit. Noch mehr Scheibenbremsen im Haushalt hätte mich verrückt gemacht . Außerdem haben die Kids sowieso keine Lust bei Regen/Matsch/Schnee Rad zu fahren ...
Die Poison Rahmen sind übrigens gut verarbeitet und kamen beide mit sauber gefrästen Lagersitzen und einwandfrei ausgeriebenem Sitzrohr.


----------



## Roelof (13. Dezember 2015)

Razor schrieb:


> Hallo Roelof,
> 
> ich bin eben nach einer ganzen Zeit mal wieder auf dieses Unterforum gestoßen und muss ein wenig schmunzeln.
> Ich habe meiner kleinen genau zu dem Zeitpunkt als Du den 20" Renner aufgebaut hast ihr ein 24er Kania getunt(ca.7,8kg)  Nun geht auch für mich die Reise weiter und ich möchte mit meiner Tochter zusammen im nächsten Jahr ein 26" von Grund an aufbauen. Den Rahmen dafür habe ich jetzt gerade gefunden und er sollte auch pünktlich zum Fest da sein.
> ...



Sehr fein, ich habe etwas mehr Zeit. Viel Spaß beim aufbauen, zeig uns gerne deinen Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (13. Dezember 2015)

@marmelade danke fürs Zeigen, deine Räder sind ganz gut geworden. Aber vom Gewicht her möchte ich doch ein wenig leichter bauen.


----------



## Roelof (16. Dezember 2015)

Soderle - Rahmen ist erledigt. Sobald der tatsächlich da ist, erlaube ich mir mal die Teile-Liste mit Gewichten hier einzustellen.


----------



## storck-riesen (16. Dezember 2015)

Roelof schrieb:


> Soderle - Rahmen ist erledigt. Sobald der tatsächlich da ist, erlaube ich mir mal die Teile-Liste mit Gewichten hier einzustellen.



Dann spann uns doch nicht auf die Folter!


----------



## Roelof (16. Dezember 2015)

Du meinst den Rahmen? Ich hab das schwarze Alu-Teil von MAMAM "bestellt". 1270g inkl. Steuersatzlagerschalen, die Gabel hab ich gleich mitgenommen, dann kann ich mir über Stargabel oder SID noch den Kopf zerbrechen.


----------



## storck-riesen (16. Dezember 2015)

Roelof schrieb:


> ... von MAMAM "bestellt".



Och man, ich steh auf'm Schlauch!


----------



## Roelof (16. Dezember 2015)

@storck-riesen klick mich an!


----------



## storck-riesen (16. Dezember 2015)

Achja da war ja was. So schließt sich der Kreis.  Ich bin gespannt. Ich bin ja mit unserem "kleinen" 14Zoll Rahmen auf "nur" 9,3kg gekommen. 24" LRS konnte ich nicht überspringen. Da haben dann doch von 20" LRS auf 26" LRS einige cm gefehlt, obwohl Junior nicht unbedingt klein ist.


----------



## Roelof (16. Dezember 2015)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> ...Ich bin ja mit unserem "kleinen" 14Zoll Rahmen auf "nur" 9,3kg gekommen...


Die Teile übernehm ich ja von meine Hardtail - bis auf die Kurbel und Kleinteile. Ich glaube dadurch ja relativ genau schätzen zu können, wie schwer/leicht das Teil wird.


> 24" LRS konnte ich nicht überspringen. Da haben dann doch von 20" LRS auf 26" LRS einige cm gefehlt, obwohl Junior nicht unbedingt klein ist.


Mein Plan B ist: Ich speiche einfach einen 24" LRS ein. Novatec-Naben, ZTR Felgen, dünne Speichen und gut is.  Ein so einfaches WorstCase-Szenario ist nicht schlimm, wie ich finde...


----------



## storck-riesen (16. Dezember 2015)

Roelof schrieb:


> Mein Plan B ist: Ich speiche einfach einen 24" LRS ein. Novatec-Naben, ZTR Felgen, dünne Speichen und gut is.  Ein so einfaches WorstCase-Szenario ist nicht schlimm, wie ich finde...


Genau das war mein Ansatz, aber wie gesagt, hat bei uns nicht funktioniert. Habe für ca. 1 Jahr Nutzungsdauer ein 24er aufgebaut. Allerdings wird es noch 2 weitere Nutzer geben. Von daher war die Investition für mich gerechtfertigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (16. Dezember 2015)

War auch immer mein Plan, in das kleine Cannondale F900 einen 24"-Laufradsatz und übergangsweise fahren lassen. Bin ich mittlerweile aber auch von ab. Entweder er packt den direkten Umstieg oder es wird tatsächlich eine Übergangskrücke geben. Er fährt jetzt seit über zwei Jahren mit dem 20er und ist auch noch sehr zufrieden, will die Stütze immer weiter rausziehen... die ist jetzt bei 13cm. Sieht sehr sportlich aus, ab und an fährt er auch so... ;-)) (doch oft genug fragt er mich, ob wir nicht mit dem Auto fahren können... :-(( ) 

Kann man eigentlich auch hochrechnen: Der Poison Rahmen liegt bei 25,5 - 26cm, also wohl 10". Dazu die 13 cm der Sattelstütze, also nochmal 5", dann bin ich bei 39cm bzw. 15". Der C'dale-Rahmen mißt 35,5cm......

Könnte ganz so aussehen, als sollte ich im Frühjahr neue Laufräder bauen... Alternativ zum 8. Geburtstag im Oktober. Und eigentlich gehören ans Poison auch andere Kurbeln. Sind schon da, mal überlegen. Das meiste zum Umbauen des F900 ist auch da, wird ja wieder ein Stadt-taugliches Alltagsrad mit Licht, Träger und so weiter. Vollausgestattet nicht viel mehr als 10kg wäre schön.


----------



## LockeTirol (16. Dezember 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Hauptproblem bei zu großen 26" Rahen die enorme Lenkerüberhöhung. Zumindest mit Federgabel und bei sportlichem Einsatzgebiet. Mein Sohn fährt seinen 26er bei ca. 1,27 und für eine akzeptable Lenkerüberhöhung muss die Stütze noch ca. 5cm raus, Ich werde ihm jetzt doch noch die gabel umbauen auf 80mm.


----------



## Roelof (21. Dezember 2015)

ich schau mir die Lenkerüberhöhung mal in Ruhe an, wenn der Rahmen da ist. Eventuell kann ich hier noch den einen oder anderen cm mittels kurzem und steilen, negativ montierten Vorbau raus kitzeln. Werde euch mit Bildern der verschiedenen Aufbauvarianten quälen.  

Apropos Bilder - ich bin noch immer die vom Giant schuldig.


----------



## Razor (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo die Herren,
ich wünsche ein schönes Weihnachtsfest gehabt zu haben...

Der Xizang Rahmen in 14,5" ist nun da und "wir" sind am Teile zusammenstellen.

Ich bin im Moment bei Wahl der Gabel noch etwas unsicher.
Starr Carbon > Ritchey/ Steinbach ca 500g
oder RS SID 60mm aus 98-99 ca 1200g
Die Maus wiegt momentan mit 9 bei Jahren 136cm 28kg
Bei der Einbauhöhe sind beide Gabeln ja ähnlich 410>420mm
???
Danke für Eure Meinungen


----------



## Roelof (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe auch genau die selbe Qual der Wahl. Ich werde zu Beginn die Starrgabel verbauen und dann bei Bedarf die SID rein schrauben. Eine Ur-SID hab ich noch nie gewartet - daher bin ich unsicher, wie gut sich die auf 28kg abstimmen lässt. Wenn es dir hilft, kann ich aber gerne die Demontage und Optimierung meiner SID Race (ich denke aus 2003, +/- 1 Jahr) dokumentieren. Im Wesentlichen ändere ich die Ölviskosität, und überdenke die sonstigen verbauten Komponeten auf der Suche nach ein paar Gramm. Ich hoffe auf unter 1200g zu kommen (dz. 1252g). 

Ich hätte ja auch noch eine Judy SL hier stehen, die ist aber noch gar nicht getunt und da ist wohl mehr zu tun... Normalerweise eine Tätigkeit für kalte Winterabende, nur hier war es nicht wirklich so kalt


----------



## Roelof (3. Januar 2016)

Hier also erste Details:

Rahmen aus der Börse, leider eine Spur schwerer als vom Verkäufer angegeben.
1385g inkl. KCNC Steuersatz ohne Baseplate
Schaltauge noch ohne Besfestigungsschrauben. Die waren nicht dabei, und ich hab keine kleinen M3 Senkkopf in Alu da. Macht aber auch nix, kann ich rote holen. 

 
Stargabel: Trigon Carbon mit Baseplate 513g
 
Sattelklemme hatte ich passend in der Restekiste: New Ultimate, mit Titanschraube 7g
 
Geschalten wird mit 1x8 Gängen, auf einer 9-fach Kassette. Das Schaltwerk ist ein weiteres Vitrinenstück aus der Restekiste. 
9-fach ist ja Gott sei Dank uncool, daher recht günstig gefunden: X.O in der roten Edition, Carbon Käfig außen: 195g ohne Tuning. Einsparungspotential ca. 12 bis 15g.
 
Wollt ihr noch mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (4. Januar 2016)

Logo!
Mach mal weiter.
Lg Sabine


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Januar 2016)

Warum beschneidest du das Bike so stark bei der Schaltung? Beim Gewicht zählt jedes Gramm aber die Funktion ist eher Nebensache?


----------



## Roelof (4. Januar 2016)

Weil ich zu Beginn die kurze Federleicht Kurbel rein knallen möchte. Und 1x9 hab ich bislang nicht rasselfrei eingestellt bekommen. In wiefern beschneide ich damit die Funktion?

Kassetten hab ich in 9-fach eine Ultergra (Tuningpotential ca. 6g) oder eine 960er im Fundus
 
Eine Kette hab ich auch gefunden, ist lt. Vermerk 10.000km gelaufen. Kmc x10sl (noch zu lange, etwa 15g?)

Vorbau hab ich noch nix passendes, da wrede ich wohl wieder einen KCNC Flyride mit roter Kappe holen. Zum zusammenbauen nehm ich mal was herum liegt: Syntace F99 mit Titanschrauben in 105mm

Lenker hab ich noch einen Easton EC90 hier, vl. Schraub ich noch einen Schmolke von meinem Speedbike runter. Gewichtsmässig wären da wohl 5g drinnen, den Lenker zu kürzen birgt nochmals ca. 15g potentielle Gewichtsersparnis.


----------



## Roelof (4. Januar 2016)

Weniger spannend: KCNC Griffe für GripShift, noch in meiner Länge (max. -2g)
 
Shifter: Sram X.O 9fach, Aluschraube bringt noch 1g
 
Nachdem ich den Zwerg schon am 20er nicht von Schraubachsen überzeugen konnte, werden die Laufräder wieder mit den Titanspannern mit Carbonhebel geklemmt. 42g  Federn kkmmen noch weg, aber bringt kein weiteres Gramm Ersparnis. 
 
Gebremst wird wieder mit einer Formula R1, diesmal in ganz schwarz.
Gewicht ist hi inkl. schwerem Shimano Adapter, 5g Potential, und vorne und hinten noch mit Stahlschrauben. Titan bringt hier auch nochmal ein bisschen etwas. Ich muss aber noch einmal die Kisten durchschauen. Vl. Hab ich noch die Konkurrenz aus dem selben Hause hier...


----------



## Roelof (4. Januar 2016)

Der Laufradsatz steht auch schon rum. 1416g
  
Und die Sattelstütze?
Im Fundus findet sich zB dieses Rohr:
 
Gewicht ist okay, aber es wäre schade, die zu kürzen...
Als ich tiefer gekramt habe, ist mir dies hier untergekommen:
 
Ist leichter, aber da geht noch etwas.
 
Treffer in der Vitrine: Schmolke TLO


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Januar 2016)

Beschneiden deshalb, weil die Bandbreite bei 1x9 wohl nicht für ein MTB reicht. Ich finde 36 hinten schon sehr grenzwertig, 32z würde ja nicht mal Lance Armstrong treten.  Bedenke den großen Durchmesser der 26" Räder.


----------



## Fisch123 (4. Januar 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Beschneiden deshalb, weil die Bandbreite bei 1x9 wohl nicht für ein MTB reicht. Ich finde 36 hinten schon sehr grenzwertig, 32z würde ja nicht mal Lance Armstrong treten.  Bedenke den großen Durchmesser der 26" Räder.


Früher ging auch 28, warum soll 36 nicht reichen??


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Januar 2016)

Früher fuhr man auch vorne 3 Kettenblätter. ..


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Januar 2016)

Geht hier ja auch um Kinderbikes


----------



## trolliver (4. Januar 2016)

Kommt doch immer drauf an, wo man fährt bzw. wieviel Prozent die Steigungen haben werden. Daran kann man dann die Entfaltung anpassen - was ja auch immer noch nachträglich ginge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (4. Januar 2016)

Das ist schon richtig, aber ein MTB wird ja auch immer bergauf getreten und mit 30 oder 32 vorn und 32 hinten ist es schon sehr knapp.


----------



## Fisch123 (4. Januar 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig, aber ein MTB wird ja auch immer bergauf getreten und mit 30 oder 32 vorn und 32 hinten ist es schon sehr knapp.


Bei den Flachlandtiroler in Bremen oder Hamburg ist das schon ok!


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Januar 2016)

Echt?  Habe lange in Hamburg gelebt und selbst in den Harburger Bergen geht das nicht. Aber ist ja egal. Jeder so wie er meint. Ist ja trotzdem ein nettes Projekt


----------



## Roelof (4. Januar 2016)

Also zu Beginn wird mein Kurzer mit 1x9 durchkommen müssen. Wenn er noch etwas wächst gibts dann auch eine längere Kurbel mit 2 Kettenblättern. 
@LockeTirol wir werden sehen, wie gut er damit zu Recht kommt. Bis jetzt sind wir kaum im Gelände gefahren, dafür hab ich das 20er auch nicht gebaut. Mit dem kommenden will ich ihm ein wenig mehr Richtung Gatsch locken, mal schauen ob ihm das gefällt. Wirklich steil bergauf will er sowieso nicht fahren. Notfalls speiche ich neu ein, MTB Naben mit Rennradfelgen und wir bleiben am Asphalt. Dann relativiert sich die ganze MTB Geschichte eh wieder...


----------



## kc85 (4. Januar 2016)

Ich sehe das auch unkritisch. Mit einer Zweifachkurbel sollte man im Zweifelsfall auf der sicheren Seite sein.

kc85


----------



## Roelof (4. Januar 2016)

Und weiter im Text. Ein Rohr alleine macht noch keine Stütze. Ich hab durchgewogen, diese Kombi war die Leichteste. 89g mit einer Kohlefaserwippe wären noch 5g drinnen.


----------



## Y_G (5. Januar 2016)

@Roelof bei dem Gripshift, da kannst Du noch die Klemme rausnehmen und Löcher bohren. Bringt auch noch mal ca 1.5g, jedenfalls bei uns


----------



## Roelof (5. Januar 2016)

Danke für den Tipp, daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. 
Zwischenstand wären ca. 4788g mein Ziel von sub 6500g wird also knapp...


----------



## LemonLipstick (5. Januar 2016)

schönes projekt, mit sub 6500g wird das sicher eine coole rakete für deinen kleinen.

meine gedanken dazu:

der vorbau mit 105mm ist aus meiner sicht zu lange. dein kleiner sitzt dadurch zu gestreckt auf dem eh schon langen rahmen.

wenn du ins gelände möchtest ist die übersetzung unbrauchbar!
mein kleiner fährt aktuell am 24" eine 140er federleicht kurbel mit 28er kettenblatt und 10fach 11-36er kassette. einsatzgebiet wienerwald.
gerade bei kindern ist eine hohe trittfrequenz wichtig. die bringt er mit deiner gewählten übersetzung im gelände nicht zusammen.
deshalb würde ich da ein paar gramm mehr investieren und eine bergtaugliche übersetzung wählen. gewicht ist hier nicht alles, das rad soll auch fahrbar sein und wir sprechen hier ja von einem mountainbike für kinder 

viel spaß beim weiteren aufbau und ich freue mich auf neue bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (5. Januar 2016)

Wie oben beschrieben sind Berge wohl nicht das primär anvisierte Ziel. Auch beim 20er meine ich mich an etwas wie "weit und schnell statt steil bergauf" zu erinnern. Umbauen kann man immer. Jetzt ist das vorrangige Ziel der Viersteller da oben (6500).

@ Sabine: Flachlandtiroler...  Kann man auch in Wien sein. Stundenlang ohne nennenswerte Steigung dahingondeln. Hier im NW Deutschlands geht's leider gar nicht anders. Zumindest sind die Straßen derzeit glatt - als kleine Herausforderung. Sprach mich heute eine Mutter in der Kita an: "Oliver, du fährst bei den Verhältnissen ja richtig schnell... hast du keine Angst?" Nee, habe ich nicht.


----------



## LemonLipstick (5. Januar 2016)

stimmt roelof schreibt weiter oben eher flach, hab ich überlesen  dann ist die überetzung eh völlig egal und es steht nur mehr das gewicht im vordergrund  hat auch den vorteil das man sich keine gedanken über eine federdabel machen muss, weil eh dann nicht nötig.


----------



## Roelof (5. Januar 2016)

@LemonLipstick das Rad steht dann in Stockerau, wird also hauptsächlich im Wienerwald/Bisamberg/Donauradweg bewegt. 

ich werde zu Beginn eine 130er Federleicht Kurbel mit 28er Kettenblatt verbauen, mit einer 13-34er Kassette (eig. 11-34 aber es werden wohl nur 8 Gänge fahrbar sein). 

Bei Bedarf würde ich auf 150mm wechseln. Ab dieser Länge macht dann auch 2fach  Sinn..


----------



## Roelof (5. Januar 2016)

Das Thema Federgabel hab ich noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen. Sollte der Kurze Gefallen am offroad fahren finden, Bau ich ihm testweise was einfaches rein.


----------



## LemonLipstick (5. Januar 2016)

wenn`s ins gelände geht würde ich wenn er dann etwas größer ist auf jeden fall eine federgabel andenken.

wir können gerne mal gemeinsam das thema gatsch am bisamberg mit unseren jungs angehen. unser kleiner steigt heuer auch im frühjahr auf ein 26er um. lemonlipstick junior ist gerade 1,25m klein ( groß ).

gemeinsam mit anderen ist die erfolgschanche sicher größer das ihm das spaß macht.


----------



## LemonLipstick (5. Januar 2016)

unser 26" selberbruzzler titangeröhr ist fast fertig ..... aktueller stand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (5. Januar 2016)

Sieht bestimmt putzig aus, mit 1,25m auf einem 26er...  

@Roelof : gelten die 6,5 auch für den Federgabelfall?


----------



## Roelof (5. Januar 2016)

@LemonLipstick der Vorbau ist nur zum Aufbauen dabei, da kommt natürlich noch ein kurzer.
Wo schweißt du denn deine Rahmen zusammen?

@trolliver nein, mit Federgabel habe ich zu Beginn definiert, unter 7,5kg landen zu wollen.
Mit der Stargabel wird es wohl eine Punktlandung, auf 6500g +/-100g, mit Federgabel 7200g +/-100g. 

Zu Ostern will ich fertig sein, bis dahin ist ja noch etwas Zeit. Aktuell mach ich mir Gedanken zum Sattel. Hat jmd einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Razor (5. Januar 2016)

Ich habe für meine Kleene bei Mileba einen Sattel bauen lassen
55kg Gewichtsbeschränkung und Ca 70-80g
kannst Dir dort sogar Deine Initialen oder den Namen einlaminieren lassen

Foto könnte ich morgen machen wenn Interesse besteht


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Januar 2016)

@ razor ja bitte ;-)


----------



## Fisch123 (5. Januar 2016)

Bild und Preis würde mich auch interessieren.
Sabine


----------



## Razor (5. Januar 2016)

Ich habe im Rechner doch noch ein paar Fotos gefunden.
Ich hoffe die sind ok so
Ich glaube der normale VK ist irgendwas bei 250?!?

Ich habe damals zwei Sättel genommen und einen guten Preis bekommen


----------



## Roelof (5. Januar 2016)

@Razor kenn ich, hab mir fürs 20er damals ein Angebot legen lassen. Ist sehr hübsch, aber leider zu teuer...


----------



## Razor (5. Januar 2016)

Mir war der Orig. Preis auch zu doll, aber ich habe ihm von meinem "Projekt" mit der Tochter erzählt und dann kam er mir sehr entgegen weil er das toll fand


----------



## trifi70 (5. Januar 2016)

Wie lang ist der Sattel? Breite ungefähr?


----------



## Razor (5. Januar 2016)

Verdammt, die Trigon Gabel passt so gar nicht zum zarten Steuerrohr... die geht nun zurück
mal schauen was sich leichtes finden lässt...

Eine Steinbach Alu wäre toll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razor (5. Januar 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wie lang ist der Sattel? Breite ungefähr?



Da muss ich morgen mal messen gehen..


----------



## Fisch123 (6. Januar 2016)

Razor schrieb:


> Verdammt, die Trigon Gabel passt so gar nicht zum zarten Steuerrohr... die geht nun zurück
> mal schauen was sich leichtes finden lässt...
> 
> Eine Steinbach Alu wäre toll....


Ich hätte eine etwas dezentere Carbongabel, aber nur V- Brake.
Oder eine MOSSO aber nur Scheibe, gehe ich recht in der Annahme das es 26" ist?
Evtl. wärst du an einem Tausch interessiert?
Bilder sende ich dir bei Interesse an PN
Sabine


----------



## Razor (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo Sabine,

ein Bild von der Carbongabel wäre schon interessant, danke
V Brake wäre genau richtig


----------



## LemonLipstick (6. Januar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> @LemonLipstick
> Wo schweißt du denn deine Rahmen zusammen?
> 
> Zu Ostern will ich fertig sein, bis dahin ist ja noch etwas Zeit. Aktuell mach ich mir Gedanken zum Sattel. Hat jmd einen Tipp für mich?



witzig ich möchte auch bis spätestens ostern fertig sein. bei der frage welcher sattel schließe ich mich an. bin auch noch nicht sicher.
speedneedle steht auf meiner liste momentan ganz oben. hattest du nicht am 20" einen verbaut? nicht zufrieden?

die stahlrahmen schweißen wir im 17ten in der kleinen fahrradwerksatt www.fahrradwerk.at
die titanrahmen werden in perchtoldsdorf gebruzzelt.

hab heute mal den noch nicht ganz fertigen titanrahmen gewogen, komplett mit schaltauge momentan 1200gramm wird aber noch ein wenig leichter schätze so um die 1180gramm.

zielgewicht fürs fertige rad liegt bei mir mit federgabel und 11fach bei sub 7,5kg.


----------



## Razor (6. Januar 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wie lang ist der Sattel? Breite ungefähr?


12,5cm breit und 26 lang


----------



## trifi70 (6. Januar 2016)

Danke fürs Messen. Das ist schon relativ lang, oder? Wirkte auf dem Foto auch so, deshalb fragte ich nach. Wird der Sattel richtig auf Maß gebaut, also geht das theoretisch auch deutlich kürzer?


----------



## Razor (6. Januar 2016)

Er hatte "damals" drei oder vier verschiedene Grundformen aus denen man die Breite wählen konnte aber die Länge war glaube ich vorgegeben.
Sonst schau mal bei Federleicht da gibt es zwei in 220 bzw 200mm Länge


----------



## Razor (7. Januar 2016)

Soo die ersten Teile sind eingetroffen..
Mcfk Lenker 90g
Vorbau Tune 50mm 95g
Trickstuff Deckele 13g


----------



## Roelof (11. Januar 2016)

Ich hab etwas wegen dem Sattel nachdacht und bin willig, den 95g China Carboninger zu probieren. 16$ soll er kosten. Wenn er zu hart sein sollte, lässt sich da sicher noch etwas verbessern. Hat das Teil schon mal jemand von euch in Händen gehalten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (11. Januar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ich hab etwas wegen dem Sattel nachdacht und bin willig, den 95g China Carboninger zu probieren. 16$ soll er kosten. Wenn er zu hart sein sollte, lässt sich da sicher noch etwas verbessern. Hat das Teil schon mal jemand von euch in Händen gehalten??


Sende doch mal ein Link
Gruss Sabine


----------



## Roelof (11. Januar 2016)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> ...speedneedle ... am 20" ...


Richtig. der war damals viel zu lang. Mittlerweile fahr ich den auf meinem Bike und finde den fast zu bequem um ihn wieder dort runter zu bauen. 



> ...zielgewicht fürs fertige rad liegt bei mir mit federgabel und 11fach bei sub 7,5kg.


Gewicht ist stimmig. Ich bin gespannt. 

@LemonLipstick und @Razor
Nachdem hier schon eure Fotos auftauchen und ich meine auch schon hier hab - wollen wir unsere Aufbauten hier zusammen reinposten? dann benenne ich den Faden entsprechend um.


----------



## Razor (11. Januar 2016)

Von mir aus gerne


----------



## Y_G (11. Januar 2016)

@Roelof meine Beiden fahren Carbonsättel ohne Polster. Wenn wir mal länger fahren dann mit Radhose. Ansonsten fahren Sie die immer mit normalen Hosen und haben eigentlich noch nicht gemeckert das da etwas zu hart ist...


----------



## Roelof (11. Januar 2016)

@Y_G super, danke... Außerdem - was er nicht kennt, vermisst er auch nicht.  Böser Papa...


----------



## Roelof (11. Januar 2016)

@Razor Die Schraube bei der Trickstuff-Kappe ist noch stählern, oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (11. Januar 2016)

wenn du die Needle nicht mehr brauchst, ich würde die für dich testen  achja unsere basiren auf einem Becker Carbon, schau mal bei mir nach, da gibt es auch Bilder zu ...


----------



## Roelof (11. Januar 2016)

@Y_G meinem dicken Hintern schmeichelt die Nadel ganz gut, kein Bedürfnis die herzugeben.  Gegenfrage: Hast du noch einen von deinen Schalen über??


----------



## Y_G (11. Januar 2016)

nee ... hat mir jemand aus dem Forum gebacken...


----------



## LemonLipstick (11. Januar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> @LemonLipstick und @Razor
> Nachdem hier schon eure Fotos auftauchen und ich meine auch schon hier hab - wollen wir unsere Aufbauten hier zusammen reinposten? dann benenne ich den Faden entsprechend um.



sehr gerne.

lg, michael.


----------



## storck-riesen (12. Januar 2016)

Da bin ich dabei. Hab das zwar schon in meinem eigenen Thema gepostet, aber es passt ja jetzt auch hier rein. Vielleicht hat es der ein oder andre noch nicht gesehen.

knapp 9,3kg


----------



## LemonLipstick (12. Januar 2016)

meine ersten teile für den aufbau trudeln schön langsam ein ...


procraft sattelklemme


bsa xtr innenlager


chris king steuersatz, kein leichtgewicht aber der ist für mich ein muss bei titan 

federgabel habe ich heute bestellt magura tsr8 federleicht tuned vom sascha.

lg, michael.


----------



## Roelof (12. Januar 2016)

kuhl - was soll die Magura denn dann wiegen??


----------



## LemonLipstick (12. Januar 2016)

gewicht bleibt standard 1300gramm. bin auf die modifikationen gepannt, neue negativfeder und andere gleitbuchsen.
werde berichten ....

kurbel gibt es auch schon.





federleicht 140mm mit 30er absolute black 1fach kettenblatt.

lg, michael.


----------



## paradox (12. Januar 2016)

Geile Kurbel, Gewicht vom KB?


----------



## LemonLipstick (13. Januar 2016)

danke. 43gramm.

lg, michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (13. Januar 2016)

wird nett


----------



## trifi70 (13. Januar 2016)

Ich finde: hier wird richtig geklotzt.  Und nicht gekleckert. Addieren sollte man die Preise der Parts am Ende besser nicht...


----------



## Roelof (13. Januar 2016)

@LemonLipstick 






Der Blitz ist leider etwas hell - sind am Bild 307g, mit Titanschrauben sind es bei mir dann 303g - ist aber "nur" 130mm lang, mit 29er Kettenblatt.


----------



## Roelof (13. Januar 2016)

zur Magura: da bin ich auch gespannt. Darf ich die auch mal testen, bzw. deinen Zwerg dann mal meine getunte SID zum Fahren geben?? Würde mich interessieren, die beiden Gabeln zu vergleichen...


----------



## LemonLipstick (13. Januar 2016)

@ roelof

das kcnc kettenblatt ist etwas leichter als das absolute black. wir hatten das bei uns im verein bei einem 24" federleicht in verwendung.
problem bei dem kcnc kettenblatt ist es ist kein spezielles 1fach, wir hatten dadurch schon mehrere kettenabwürfe die uns podestplätze bei rennen gekostet haben. mit dem absolute black ist die thematik hinfällig, funktioniert völlig problemlos.

die gabel kannst du gerne testen, sehr gerne auch das fertige rad. die modifizierte sid interessiert mich sehr. am besten du kommst einfach bei einem training damit vorbei. wir testen sehr viel unterschiedliches material auf wurzelpassagen usw. da passt das perfekt dazu.

momentan wird parallel zum titanbike ein 26" federleicht mit der neuen starrgabel aufgebaut, gewicht wird bei diesem rad zirka 6,2 -6,5kg sein. das rad bekommt eine kleine prinzessin  bei uns im verein. damit möchten wir dann die teststrecken befahren um die unterschiede zwischen den bikes zu verifizieren .... voll tourentaugliches 26" titanbike mit 11fach und federgabel vs reinrassiges 26" federleicht racebike mit 10fach und starrgabel. da passt deine sid prefekt dazu 

lg, michael.


----------



## Roelof (14. Januar 2016)

Sattel und Pedale sind nun bestellt, fehlt noch der Vorbau. 

Edit: alles bestellt, in 4 bis 6 Wochen kann ich dann wieder etwas herzeigen.


----------



## trolliver (15. Januar 2016)

Kommen die Dinge aus Krisengebieten?


----------



## Fisch123 (15. Januar 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Kommen die Dinge aus Krisengebieten?


Ne aus China!  Den Sattel habe ich auch mal geordert. Schau mer mal.


----------



## trifi70 (15. Januar 2016)

Also Krisengebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (15. Januar 2016)

Hier ist auch gerade Krisengebiet
Gerade aufgenommen.


----------



## trolliver (15. Januar 2016)

Du Glückliche! Hier ist nur verdammtes Pisswetter! - 'Tschulligung...


----------



## trifi70 (15. Januar 2016)

Hier schneits... Und ich hab Sportverbot.  Aber letzte Woche: mit den Skiern in die Arbeit...


----------



## Fisch123 (15. Januar 2016)

Schneit wie der Teufel. Wenn das so weitergeht liegt heute nachmittag 15 cm. 
Dann halt Schlitten und Glühwein.
Wird ja auch Zeit !


----------



## trifi70 (15. Januar 2016)

Passt doch auch, is Wochenende, die Kinder freuen sich. Endlich wieder Schlitten fahn.


----------



## LemonLipstick (15. Januar 2016)

schnee ist doch herrlich 

von welchem sattel sprecht ihr da? könnt ihr bitte einen link posten.
danke.

lg, michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Kommen die Dinge aus Krisengebieten?



Sattel und Pedale kommen aus dem Land des Lächelns

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/2039685980.html


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich morgen einen unbeobachteten Moment habe, kann ich gerne mal 4,78kg halbfertiges Kinderrad herzeigen.


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

Hier erstmal meine Teileliste

Bereits auf Lager
Bestellt
Teil noch fraglich

*Rahmen*
Koba Race Tool 13,5" 1385g
Gabel: Trigon Carbon 518g

*LRS*
Felgen: FRM XMD Team
Naben: Tune Princess und Kong
Speichen: DT Swiss Aerolite
Nippel: DT Swiss Alu rot
Gewicht: 676g + 740g inkl. Scheiben
Schnellspanner: China Titan mit Carbonhebeln 42g

Reifen: Schwalbe Furious Fred
Schläuche: 

*Anbauteile*
Stütze: Schmolke TLO 89g
Lenker: Schmolke SL 101g
Sattel: Carbon auf China 95g
Bremse: Formula R1 2x 160mm 469g ohne Scheiben
Vorbau: KCNC FlyRide 50mm mit Titanschrauben 85g
Sattelklemme: New Ultimate 7g
Steuersatz: KCNC Gewicht ist beim Rahmen inkl.
Griffe: KCNC 12g
Schaltzug

*Drivetrain*
Schaltwerk: Sram X.O 195g
Schalthebel: Sram X.O 92g
Kassette: XTR M960 11-34 246g
Innenlager: Shimano XT HT2 89g
Kette: KMC X-9sl geschätzt wegen kurz ca. 220g
Kurbel: Federleicht 130mm 303g
Kettenblatt: KCNC Coweb 29 Zähne
KB-Schrauben: KCNC
Pedale: AEST Titan in rot 180g

Ausständig: Tuning der Bremse

Findet jemand noch ein paar Grämmer??


----------



## Y_G (17. Januar 2016)

liest sich gut, denke da ist nicht mehr viel zu holen. Vielleicht oldshool und etwas bohren


----------



## Roelof (17. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte vorn am Laufrad nch eine 180er Scheibe drauf, 160er montiert, 49g gespart.


----------



## Razor (21. Januar 2016)

Man man,
da hast Du ja schon sehr gut vorgelegt 
Bei mir kleckern nun auch so langsam die Teile ein
Heute kam ein Packet von Federleicht an...


----------



## Roelof (22. Januar 2016)

@Razor und woho bleiben die Fotos??  Was sind denn da für Teile drinnen??

Ich frag ja nicht gerne - aber hat schon jemand eigene Erfahrungen mit den Eclipse-Schläuchen gesammelt?? Beim testweise aufziehen der FF auf den LRS war ich mir schon sehr sicher, dass ich die zwei nicht Tubeless abdichten möchte... 

edit: 6.195g ohne Schläuche - ich glaube ich bin am richtigen Weg.


----------



## Razor (23. Januar 2016)

Wellgo mit Aluachsen
Und Federleicht 150mm
AB KB 28


----------



## Roelof (23. Januar 2016)

Lecker... Aluachsen für die Pedale wünsche ich mir auch noch...


----------



## Razor (23. Januar 2016)

Heute kam dann noch ein Paket aus Salt Lake City

24 und 32 Loch für Felgenbremse
Falls jemand Bedarf hat habe ich noch zwei mit 24 Loch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (24. Januar 2016)

Alu Achsen verkauft er leider nicht mehr


----------



## Floh (25. Januar 2016)

Doppelpost


----------



## Floh (25. Januar 2016)

Ich habe keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Eclipse Schläuchen, aber die Infos waren eher "Lass die Finger von den Dingern". Sie sind wohl nicht wirklich pannenfest, aber dafür schei$$e zu flicken. Seitdem alle Tubeless mit Milch fahren fragt das aber auch kaum noch einer.

Wenn Dir der Sitz auf der Felge zu schlecht ist, machst Du halt Ghetto Tubeless: Schlauch drauf, in der Mitte aufschneiden, nach außen klappen, Mantel drüber, überstehenden Schlauch mit dem Teppichmesser abschneiden. Spart auch das Rim Tape.


----------



## Roelof (25. Januar 2016)

Hallo! Danke für den Getto Tipp, das behebt mein Problem nicht, dass der Reifen sehr wenig Stabilität bietet (Faltbar, 320g bei 2.0er Breite). Das ist die ur Sauerei...


----------



## Roelof (25. Januar 2016)

paradox schrieb:


> Alu Achsen verkauft er leider nicht mehr



Sammelbestellung beim freundlichen Türken? AFC


----------



## Razor (25. Januar 2016)

Da hatte ich noch Glück 

Ich habe die leicht "gebrauchten" Aluachsen von Herrn Fr...'s Sohn bekommen


----------



## paradox (25. Januar 2016)

AFC?


----------



## Roelof (25. Januar 2016)

http://www.afcbike.com/tr/
Ich muss mir die Seite von Google übersetzen lassen. Ist dann nicht ganz richtig, aber man findet sich zurecht.
Muss bei Gelegenheit mal ausmessen, ob die Achsen für Exustar nicht "zufällig" auch in den AEST Pedalen passen...


----------



## Surtre (25. Januar 2016)

Abgefahrener Thread 



Roelof schrieb:


> Sammelbestellung beim freundlichen Türken? AFC


Wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (26. Januar 2016)

Ich hab gestern dine Preisliste erfragt. Mal schauen ob da was kommt...


----------



## RMNiels (26. Januar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Hier erstmal meine Teileliste
> 
> Bereits auf Lager
> Bestellt
> ...



Eventuell noch 80 gramm für den Rahmen. Sorry, seh den Faden erst jetzt. 
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hat der X.13 Rahmen von Kania nur 1300g
Vielleicht mal beim Herrn Fischer nachfragen...


----------



## Fisch123 (26. Januar 2016)

RMNiels schrieb:


> Eventuell noch 80 gramm für den Rahmen. Sorry, seh den Faden erst jetzt.
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hat der X.13 Rahmen von Kania nur 1300g
> Vielleicht mal beim Herrn Fischer nachfragen...


1385g inkl. KCNC Steuersatz ohne Baseplate!!!!!!!
Wo sollen denn da noch 80gr. drin sein?


----------



## Roelof (26. Januar 2016)

Den Rahmen zu tauschen halte ich für äußerst unproduktiv. 

1. Ist der Kania Rahmen sicher deutlich teurer als der da.
2. Ist der kaum leichter. 

Dagegen ist das geplante Schraubentuning als günstig und effektiv zu bezeichnen... Dieser Satz kostez sogar mor einen Lacher.


----------



## LemonLipstick (27. Januar 2016)

anbei ein foto vom selberbruzzler titan mit steuersatz .... und eins mit federgabel.
den übergang steuersatz - federgabel finde ich sehr gelungen 
eventuell hole ich mir noch den ein oder anderen milimeter weniger abstand durch versenken der baseplatte in der federgabel.

lg, michael.* 



 *


----------



## Roelof (27. Januar 2016)

Super schaut das Ding aus. Bin beeindruckt.

Meine erste Gabel wär auch schon testbereit. Ist eine Dual Air, die etwas Zeit zum Einstellen in Anspruch nehmen wird. Dämpfung ist deutlich weicher als Standard, aber noch nicht am Minimum. Am Freitag hol ich noch eine Sid, die werde ich komplett weich vorbereiten. Dann steht einem Test der 3 Gabeln nix mehr im Weg. Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razor (28. Januar 2016)

Echt doll der Ti Rahmen!!!! Hut ab!
Dann muss ich meinen Xizang wohl auch noch cleanen


----------



## Roelof (29. Januar 2016)

Ich finde farbig lackierte Titanrahmen verlieren an Understatement.


----------



## trolliver (29. Januar 2016)

Was die Lackierung von Titanrahmen im Kinderradbereich mit Understatement zu tun hat, verstehe ich dann doch nicht so ganz.  Der Rahmen bzw. das Material dafür ist für meine Begriffe jenseits jedweden Statements, da kann man machen, was man will und wohin es einen treibt.


----------



## Roelof (31. Januar 2016)

Der Vorbau ist da.

Bereits auf Lager
Bestellt
Teil noch fraglich

*Rahmen*
Koba Race Tool 13,5" 1385g
Gabel: Trigon Carbon 518g

*LRS*
Felgen: FRM XMD Team
Naben: Tune Princess und Kong
Speichen: DT Swiss Aerolite
Nippel: DT Swiss Alu rot
Gewicht: 676g + 740g inkl. Scheiben
Schnellspanner: China Titan mit Carbonhebeln 42g

Reifen: Schwalbe Furious Fred
Schläuche: Tubeless 2x 50g

*Anbauteile*
Stütze: Schmolke TLO 89g
Lenker: Schmolke SL 101g
Sattel: Carbon auf China 95g
Bremse: Formula R1 2x 160mm 469g ohne Scheiben
Vorbau: KCNC FlyRide 50mm mit Titanschrauben 78g
Spacer FSA Polycarbonat 2g
Sattelklemme: New Ultimate 7g
Steuersatz: KCNC Gewicht ist beim Rahmen inkl.
Griffe: KCNC 12g
Schaltzug

*Drivetrain*
Schaltwerk: Sram X.O 195g
Schalthebel: Sram X.O 92g
Kassette: XTR M960 11-34 246g
Innenlager: Shimano XT HT2 89g
Kette: KMC X-9sl geschätzt wegen kurz ca. 220g
Kurbel: Federleicht 130mm 303g
Kettenblatt: KCNC Coweb 29 Zähne
KB-Schrauben: KCNC
Pedale: AEST Titan in rot 180g

Ausständig: Tuning der Bremse
Schraubentuning


----------



## flockmann (31. Januar 2016)

Falls noch jemand einen Rahmen braucht in 26 Zoll...hätte da den "alten" Rahmen von meinem Sohnemann über. Grösse wäre 40,5 cm mitte/ende. Müsing OffRoad lite. Gemessene 1445Gramm. Sehr gut erhalten...nur kleine Spuren vom Aufbau. Falls wer Interesse hat gerne PN..
Grüsse vom Flo


----------



## Roelof (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo @flockmann 
Stell deinen Rahmen doch in den Suche/Verkaufe Thread, am Besten inkl. Fotos und Preisvorstellung. 
Hier wird der Aufbau von drei 26" Rädern für Kids mit ähnlichem Zielgewicht dokumentiert.


----------



## LemonLipstick (1. Februar 2016)

@Roelof ..... feine teileliste voll auf gewichtsoptimierung ausgelegt.
das titanbike wird race/tourenlastig aufgebaut. anbei zum vergleich meine teileliste.

*Rahmen:* 
Rahmen: selberbruzzler titan eigenbau
Gabel:	magura ts8r federleicht tunend

*LRS*
Felgen: ryde trace xc 21
Naben: tune king/kong
Speichen: sapim laser
Nippel: sapim alu
Bremsscheiben: kcnc 160 vorne 140 hinten
Schnellspanner: tune titan/carbon

Reifen: schwalbe rocket ron 2.10
Schläuche: tubeless

*Anbauteile*
Stütze: kcnc pro ti scandium für carbon
Lenker: kcnc bone flatbar 8°
Sattel: tune speedneedle
Bremse: shimano xt modell 2016
Vorbau:  kcnc flyride
Spacer: kcnc
Sattelklemme: procraft superlight
Steuersatz: chris king i7
Griffe: kcnc
Schaltzug: shimano xt durchgehend

*Drivetrain*
Schaltwerk:  shimano xt 11fach modell 2016
Schalthebel: shimano xt modell 2016
Kassette: sram xx1 10-42 11fach
Innenlager:  shimano xtr
Kette: kmc x-11sl
Kurbel:  federleicht 140mm
Kettenblatt: absolute  black 28 zähne
KB-Schrauben: kcnc
Pedale: aest titan ( die pedale werden im laufe der saison auf time klickies getauscht )

gesamtgewicht sollte irgendwo bei 7,5kg liegen.


lg, michael.


----------



## Roelof (1. Februar 2016)

@LemonLipstick Schaut auch sehr gut aus. Wann werdet ihr fertig, mit beiden Rädern??

Die zweite SID ist noch nicht fertig geworden. Hat leider an den Tauchrohren eine hartnäckige Verschmutzung, die Beschichtung ist da an zwei Stellen runter. Hoffe nächstes Wochenende fertig zu werden.

Auf die Trace Felgen bin ich gespannt. Hab auch noch einen Satz hier stehen, die irgendwann einmal auf Aufbau warten. Selbst eingespeicht?


----------



## LemonLipstick (1. Februar 2016)

das federleicht ist so gut wie fertig, fehlen nur noch die laufräder. bin schon auf die neue starrgabel gespannt. sobald das rad fertig ist stelle ich ein foto ein.

das titan wird voraussichtlich in den nächsten beiden wochen komplett fertig sein. die laufräder kommen von der kleinen fahrradwerkstatt.

bezüglich deinen beiden gabeln müss ich noch einen adapter drehen, denke die sind nicht tapered,oder?

lg, michael.

aja noch eine frage wo bekomme ich schwarze aest pedale am besten her?


----------



## Roelof (1. Februar 2016)

nein, ist 1 1/8 durchgehend. Nachdem ich ja auf das Feedback deiner Fahrer hoffe, wäre ein Adapter für eine Räder schon super. Im "worst case" schrauben wir die Sids in mein 26er hinein, da hab ich das passenden Teil. Lieber wären mir aber deine Räder, damit nichts außer der Gabel selbst bewertet werden kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (3. Februar 2016)

aktueller Aufbaustand ....


----------



## Stefan_Coppi (3. Februar 2016)

Hallo Papas,
das 26"Rad meiner 11-jährigen Tochter ist sicher keines dieser Leichtbauten, so wie sie hier entstehen.
Ich habe mich trotzdem bemüht, ein Rad zu bauen, welches meiner Tochter überlegenden Fahrspaß bietet.
Meine Tochter und ich fahren seit sie 6 Jahre alt ist MTB zusammen. Auch mit weiteren Kids zusammen.
Ich hatte seit dem reichlich Gelegenheit, zu beobachten, dass die Kinder zum Teil ihre Räder anders wollen, als die schlauen Väter.
Zum Beispiel kenne ich kein Kind, das mit seiner Drehgriffschaltung richtig glücklich ist. Der Grund: Kinder "vergessen" oft zu schalten, und müssen dann im letzten Moment viele Gänge auf einmal schalten. Das gelingt ihnen aber nicht mit einem Drehgriff, wenn sie bereits in einem falschen Gang am kämpfen sind und sich am Lenker schon "abstützen" müssen. Die Folge: Absteigen.
Daher (Zweitens), weil Kinder nun mal das Schalten öfters vergessen, brauchen sie auch das zweite Kettenblatt. Erst seit dem meine Tochter das Schalten mit beiden Händen beherrscht, ist sie auch "geländegängig".
Drittens, verstehe ich nicht, wie Ihr es schafft, euren Kids die Federgabel auszureden? Alle Kinder, mit denen ich so fahre, sind total stolz auf ihre Federgabel. Ein Rad ohne Federgabel ist für ein Kind kein MTB. 
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viel Fahrerfahrung die Leichtbauer hier haben, mit Ihren Kindern.

Das Rad meiner Tochter sieht so aus:





Teileliste:
Rahmen Focus MTB 26R 0.0 Lady (zugegebener Maßen, sackschwer) 
Gabel RST First Platinum 100mm
Steuersatz Procraft ST Pro
Vorbau Contec Brut MTN 50mm
Lenker Selcof Prem. Carbon/Alu 610mm
Griffe Ritchey WCS True Grip 
Bremsen Promax   
Bremshebel Avid FR5

Umwerfer Sram X7 2-fach
Schaltung Sram X7 9-fach
Shifter Sram X5 2 x 9
Kurbel Shimano XT  FC-M770, 175mm auf 153mm gekürzt. Oh ja, das geht super. 
Kettenblätter Shimano XT 24/38Z
Kettenschutzring Truvativ 36-38Z
Schrauben KCNC
Tretlager Shimano XT SM-BB70
Kette Shimano CN-HG93 9-fach
Ritzel Shimano CS-HG80 9-fach 11-34Z

VR Mavic Crossride UB26
HR Mavic Crossride UB26
Schnellspanner Mavic Crossride UB26
Bereifung Schwalbe Rocket Ron 26x2.1
Schläuche Schwalbe 14A, XXLight

Sattel Charge   
Sattelstütze Promax SP-963, Carbon 27,2x350mm
Pedale XLC PD-M13 Ultralight III
Züge Jagewire
Sattelklemme Sixpack

Was es wiegt? Aufgrund des Rahmens >10kg.


----------



## Fisch123 (3. Februar 2016)

Ich spare mir mal ein Kommentar zu diesen Fahrrad ebenso zu dem so er"fahrenen"
Daddy.


----------



## Stefan_Coppi (3. Februar 2016)

Fisch123: warum? Die Diskussion über die unterschiedliche finanziellen Möglichkeiten hat doch längst stattgefunden.
Wo liege ich den falsch?


----------



## Razor (4. Februar 2016)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> aktueller Aufbaustand ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 459509



Der Rahmen gefällt mir echt gut, Titan halt.

Die Gabelfarbe wäre jetzt nicht ganz so mein Fall, ich würde schwarz bevorzugen weil es dem Titan etwas die "Show" stiehlt 

Bei mir klemmt es momentan an der Zulieferung der Naben, das wird wohl noch zwei Wochen dauern 
Die Gabel von Steinbach musste entlackt werden um sie jetzt schwarz zu "färben" mal schauen eloxieren wäre toll Lack geht aber auch ....Gewicht .hmm...


----------



## crossboss (4. Februar 2016)

mein 1,35m großer Junge bekommt nun endlich sein 26er, ein Rocky Mountain Slayer2001 Enduro von 2001. Wird als Trail und Dirt-Bike aufgebaut. Mit 130er Revelation 130-100mm +  Rock Shox RT3 200/57mm  Dämpfer,  ergibt ebenfalls gut 130mm.

Basis wird dieser sehr gute erhaltene 37 cm Rahmen,den ich im Markt für ca 300 € ersteigerte. Die Kiste soll robust genug für Bikepark werden und mit angepeilt 12,5 kg noch gut für Touren gehen. CC Fahren wir nicht so oft


----------



## LemonLipstick (4. Februar 2016)

Stefan_Coppi schrieb:


> Hallo Papas,
> das 26"Rad meiner 11-jährigen Tochter ist sicher keines dieser Leichtbauten, so wie sie hier entstehen.
> Ich habe mich trotzdem bemüht, ein Rad zu bauen, welches meiner Tochter überlegenden Fahrspaß bietet.
> Meine Tochter und ich fahren seit sie 6 Jahre alt ist MTB zusammen. Auch mit weiteren Kids zusammen.
> ...



ich sehe mich nicht als leichtbauer antworte aber trotzdem sehr gerne auf deinen beitrag.

bei den drehgriffschaltern gebe ich dir teilweise recht. sobald ein kind trigger kraftmäßig betätigen kann sind diese sinnvoller als drehgriffschalter. leider können kleinere kinder 4-5jahre trigger nicht betätigen, desahlb greift man gerne zu den gripshift.
durch kürzen der feder im schalter erreicht man eine sehr leichgängige lösung bei gripshift`s.

zwei kettenblätter vorne warum nicht, wir brauchen`s nicht .... fahren 11 fach mit 10-42 und 28er kettenblatt ist das rad tourentauglich.

federgabel finde ich ab 26" sinnvoll überhaupt für touren und trail`s. bei den meisten rennen in der alterklasse u9 braucht man keine federgabel.

anbei ein kurzes video von einem u9 - u11 technikbewerb als anhaltspunkt für deine bemerkung " geländegängig ".






lg, michael.


----------



## LemonLipstick (4. Februar 2016)

Razor schrieb:


> Der Rahmen gefällt mir echt gut, Titan halt.
> 
> Die Gabelfarbe wäre jetzt nicht ganz so mein Fall, ich würde schwarz bevorzugen weil es dem Titan etwas die "Show" stiehlt



vielen dank!
hab das bike heute aufgebaut, mir gefällt die kombination titan - schwarz - weiß sehr gut 
passt für meinen Geschmack perfekt zusammen ....

lg, michael.


----------



## Roelof (4. Februar 2016)

@Stefan_Coppi Leichtbau mit Starrgabel lässt sich Kindern ganz gut verkaufen, wenn a) Kinder ihre Bikes selbst rauf und runter tragen müssen und b) sie bemerken, dass man mit Starrgabel doch recht flott im Vergleich zu Erwachsenen ist. Im Gelände sieht das ganze schon anders aus. Abseits von Forstautobahnen haben natürlich hochwertige Dämpfungselemente durchaus ihre Berechtigung.

Danke fürs Zeigen von deinem Rad. Ich kann aber deiner Argumentation nicht ganz zustimmen. Nicht der Rahmen macht das Teil schwer, sondern die Summe alle Einzelteile. Mehr als 2kg hat dein Aluteil wohl kaum, rein rechnerisch betrachtet ist also bei den Komponenten mehr Gewicht zu sparen als am Rahmen. Du hast aber Recht damit, dass Leichtbau nicht immer günstig ist, speziell wenn es um die hier gezeigten drei Projekt geht. 

@LemonLipstick ich bin schon gespannt auf die fertigen Fotos. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (5. Februar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> @LemonLipstick ich bin schon gespannt auf die fertigen Fotos. ;-)



hab schon bilder vom rad allerdings mit geborgten laufrädern. die richtigen kommen nächste woche. auf decals für die federgabel warte ich auch noch. sobald alle originalteile da sind gibt es fotos vom fertigen rad. im laufe der nächsten woche.

vorab noch ein paar gewichte, von den rocket rons bin ich überrascht. angegeben mit 435gramm.....

 

sram xx1 kassette ....



kcnc bremscheiben 160/140

 

lg, michael.


----------



## Roelof (6. Februar 2016)

Nächstes Update - der Sattel ist da. 94g und ziemlich hart. Ich bin gespannt ob der passt.

Bereits auf Lager
Bestellt
Teil noch fraglich

*Rahmen*
Koba Race Tool 13,5" 1385g
Gabel: Trigon Carbon 518g

*LRS*
Felgen: FRM XMD Team
Naben: Tune Princess und Kong
Speichen: DT Swiss Aerolite
Nippel: DT Swiss Alu rot
Gewicht: 676g + 740g inkl. Scheiben
Schnellspanner: China Titan mit Carbonhebeln 42g

Reifen: Schwalbe Furious Fred
Schläuche: Tubeless 2x 50g

*Anbauteile*
Stütze: Schmolke TLO 89g
Lenker: Schmolke SL 101g
Sattel: Carbon auf China 94g
Bremse: Formula R1 2x 160mm 469g ohne Scheiben
Vorbau: KCNC FlyRide 50mm mit Titanschrauben 78g
Spacer FSA Polycarbonat 2g
Sattelklemme: New Ultimate 7g
Steuersatz: KCNC Gewicht ist beim Rahmen inkl.
Griffe: KCNC 12g
Schaltzug

*Drivetrain*
Schaltwerk: Sram X.O 195g
Schalthebel: Sram X.O 92g
Kassette: XTR M960 11-34 246g
Oder Sram 1099 mit 180g
Innenlager: Shimano XT HT2 89g
Kette: KMC X-9sl geschätzt wegen kurz ca. 220g
Kurbel: Federleicht 130mm 303g
Kettenblatt: KCNC Coweb 29 Zähne
KB-Schrauben: KCNC
Pedale: AEST Titan in rot 180g

Ausständig: 
Tuning der Bremse, neue Adapter
Leichtere Bremsscheiben (New Ultimate in 160mm sparen 22g, liegen schon zu Hause)
Schraubentuning
Ev. 10-fach statt 9-fach?
Tubeless wird wohl nix, leichte Schläuche müssen her.


----------



## Fisch123 (6. Februar 2016)

Meiner ist auch da, 99gr.
Da haste wohl mehr Glück gehabt oder meine Waage wiegt zuviel.
Sabine


----------



## LockeTirol (8. Februar 2016)

Habe mir mal eine leichte Gabel passend zum kleinen Carbon Rahmen besorgt. Ist mit ca. 450g wirklich gut leicht. Am Carbon Rahmen sieht die auch echt geil aus wie ich finde.





Was meint ihr, macht die auch am AL Rahmen eine gute Figur? Oder ist die zu fett? Mal eben 1100g sparen hat schon seinen Reiz irgendwie...


----------



## LemonLipstick (9. Februar 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Habe mir mal eine leichte Gabel passend zum kleinen Carbon Rahmen besorgt. Ist mit ca. 450g wirklich gut leicht. Am Carbon Rahmen sieht die auch echt geil aus wie ich finde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schaut echt geil aus die kombi carbonrahmen mit gabel! wenn die gabelkrone den selben durchmesser hat wie das tapered steuerrohr unten am alu vpace dann passt sie sich sehr gut drauf, zeig mal her !

ist der carbonrahmen von der geometrie her größer als die alu version?
welche einbauhöhe hat die gabel?

Lg, Michael.


----------



## LockeTirol (9. Februar 2016)

Der Carbon Rahmen ist etwas größer und daher für meinen Sohn noch nicht geeignet. 

Die Gabel hat etwa 450mm Einbaulänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (14. Februar 2016)

das titanbike ist rechtzeitig zum saisonbeginn fertig. erste längere probefahrt ist absolviert. der kleine mann fühlt sich sehr wohl am bike und ist begeistert. 

die shimano xt 11fach komponenten harmonieren perfekt mit der 10-42 xx1 kassette.

pedale werden noch auf aest getauscht. gewicht mit 7,8kg etwas höher als geplant. bin aber sehr zufrieden mit dem ergebnis!

lg, michael.


----------



## LockeTirol (14. Februar 2016)

Das Bike ist super! 

Magst du nicht einen detaillierte Teileliste posten? 

Gewicht ist beeindruckend!


----------



## LemonLipstick (15. Februar 2016)

@LockeTirol
danke....mach ich sehr gerne.

rahmen ist ein eigenbau aus titan mit 1200gramm gewicht. die geometrie ist fast ident mit federleicht, nur das sitzrohr ist etwas kürzer und das oberrohr fällt steiler ab. dadurch erreiche ich weniger überstandshöhe.

federgabel magura ts8r von federleicht getuned mit lenkerlockout und riesel-design gabel:schutz.
komplettgewicht wie oben beschrieben 1450gramm.

steuersatz chris king i7.
innenlager shimano xtr sm-bb93 bsa.
sattelklemme procraft prc.

laufradsatz
naben tune king/kong mit xd freilauf.
felgen ryde trace xc 21 modell 2016.
speichen sapim laser.
nippel sapim alu.
gewicht 1253gramm.

reifen schwalbe rocket ron 2.10.
tubelesskit von espresso.

lenker kcnc sc bone.
vorbau kcnc fly ride 50mm.
griffe kcnc.
spacer kcnc 3mm.
sattelstütze kcnc ti pro lite für carbon.
sattel tune speedneedle.

bremse shimano xt br-m8000 + bl-m8000.
bremsscheiben kcnc razor 160/140mm.
adapter hinten shimano xtr sm-ma90-r140p/s is auf post mount.

kurbel federleicht 140mm.
kettenblatt absolute black xx1 narrow-wide 28zähne.
kettenblattschrauben kcnc road.

schaltgriff shimano xt sl-m8000-ir rapidfire plus 11fach mit durchgehenden schaltzug.
schaltwerk shimano xtrd-m8000-gs mittellang 11fach.
kassette sram xg-1199 xd 11fach 10-42.
kette kmc x11 sl 11fach.

pedale xpedo traverse 1 werden noch auf aest titan getauscht.

lg, michael.


----------



## Roelof (15. Februar 2016)

Sehr fein. Ich hoffe auch bald präsentieren zu können. Geändert hat sich zwischenzeitlich folgendes: x.0 Twister fliegt raus, x9 Shifter rein, 9fach XTR fliegt raus, getunte Sram 1099 Kassette rein. Bringt ca. 60g Ersparnis. 

Tubeless wir wohl nix bei mir, ich stell mich wohl zu blöd an beim Abdichten der FF.


----------



## LemonLipstick (16. Februar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Sehr fein. Ich hoffe auch bald präsentieren zu können. Geändert hat sich zwischenzeitlich folgendes: x.0 Twister fliegt raus, x9 Shifter rein, 9fach XTR fliegt raus, getunte Sram 1099 Kassette rein. Bringt ca. 60g Ersparnis.
> 
> Tubeless wir wohl nix bei mir, ich stell mich wohl zu blöd an beim Abdichten der FF.



ich bin gespannt, das bike von dir ist voll auf leichtbau getrimmt. gewicht wird irgendwo so bei 6,2kg liegen denke ich . was fehlt dir noch?

wenn ich so überlege mit xtr schaltung und bremse wären beim titanbike  die 7,5kg drinnen,
mit carbongabel und ohne dem schweren chris king steuersatz 6,4kg !

@LockeTirol gibt es eigentlich die 26" vpace carbongabel schon zu kaufen? 

lg, michael.


----------



## Roelof (16. Februar 2016)

Eigentlich nur Kleinteile. Pedale sind noch unterwegs, Alu und Titanschrauben, und leichte Schläuche. Ich wanke immer noch zw. Schwalbe und Eclipse.


----------



## Roelof (16. Februar 2016)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt, das bike von dir ist voll auf leichtbau getrimmt. gewicht wird irgendwo so bei 6,2kg liegen denke ich .


 das wird sich glaub ich nicht ganz ausgehen. Ich denke da eher an zw. 6,5 und 6,7



> wenn ich so überlege mit xtr schaltung und bremse wären beim titanbike  die 7,5kg drinnen,
> mit carbongabel und ohne dem schweren chris king steuersatz 6,4kg !


aber ohne Steuersatz lenkt es sich doch nicht mehr königlich...
Wann starten wir zum Gabel-Vergleich?


----------



## Y_G (16. Februar 2016)

@Roelof meinst Du "normale" Schwalbe oder die neu angekündigten entsprechenden zu den Eclipse? Also wenn man so die Erfahrungen zu den Eclipse liest, würde ich mir das klemmen und lieber Latex fahren...


----------



## LockeTirol (16. Februar 2016)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt, das bike von dir ist voll auf leichtbau getrimmt. gewicht wird irgendwo so bei 6,2kg liegen denke ich . was fehlt dir noch?
> 
> wenn ich so überlege mit xtr schaltung und bremse wären beim titanbike  die 7,5kg drinnen,
> mit carbongabel und ohne dem schweren chris king steuersatz 6,4kg !
> ...


Ja die ist verfügbar. Kostet 199 EUR.
Gruß, Tim


----------



## Roelof (16. Februar 2016)

Ja schon die leichten. Bike2*12 hat sie lt. HP lieferbar... Gibt es dazu schon irgendwo Meinungen, die es wert sind gelesen zu werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (17. Februar 2016)

@Roelof
schwalbe oder michelin latex. die latex musst halt immer wieder nachpumpen. wobei es gibt von schwalbe einen xxlight der hat um die 100gramm.

gabeltest können wir ab dem ersten märz wochenende machen bis dahin sind wir noch mit schifahren usw. an den wochenenden unterwegs.

@LockeTirol 
danke für die info. kannst du mir bitte noch bei gelegenheit den durchmesser der gabelkrone beim übergang zum steuersatz abmessen?

lg, michael.


----------



## LockeTirol (17. Februar 2016)

Ist gerade schlecht, ich bin in Brasilien und die Gabel in Tirol


----------



## Razor (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo die Herschafften,
da habt Ihr ja schon ganz schön vorgelegt.

Bei mir klemmt es immernoch an den Tunesachen, die lassen nun schon gut 5 Wochen auf sich warten. Vorher bekomme ich die LRS nicht fertig.
Hatte aber Gott sei Dank noch andere Sachen zu tun


----------



## Roelof (15. März 2016)

Osterhase muss nur noch die Pedale anschrauben. Meine wiegen 176g das Paar. Mag jemand raten, was es gesamt wiegen wird?


----------



## Y_G (16. März 2016)

recht wenig


----------



## tripletschiee (16. März 2016)

Jungs, ganz ehrlich: ihr habt alle einen derart an der Waffel!!!!!!  Genial!



LemonLipstick schrieb:


> vorab noch ein paar gewichte, von den rocket rons bin ich überrascht. angegeben mit 435gramm.....
> Anhang anzeigen 459986 Anhang anzeigen 459987



Da hast Du aber Glück:
Meine beiden letzten 24x2,1" Rockets waren in der Streuung (Herstellerangabe 445 Gramm) auf der dunklen Seite der Macht!  Siehe die beiden letzten Messungen...


----------



## trolliver (16. März 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Osterhase muss nur noch die Pedale anschrauben. Meine wiegen 176g das Paar. Mag jemand raten, was es gesamt wiegen wird?



Nicht auf's Gramm, auch nicht auf 100, aber eine 5 vor'm Komma sollte bei dir doch drin sein, oder? Wenn Tripletschiee meint, ihr habet einen an der Waffel.... dann muß da was dran sein.


----------



## Roelof (16. März 2016)

Ganz so leicht geht sich nicht aus. Fahrfertig mit Pedalen werde ich mich bei* 6,3kg *einpendeln. Für eine 5 vor dem Komma ist - genau wie damals beim 20 Zöller auf Ethanol-Basis - der Rahmen zu schwer. Aber dieses Mal werde ich mich nicht hinreissen lassen. (Außer es kommt mir noch ein XS Scale in Carbon unter, aber das sollte die Chefin nicht lesen.)


----------



## trolliver (16. März 2016)

Also.... vor *mir *müßtest du dich nicht rechtfertigen...   Aber 6,3 kg ist wirklich knapp an der 5 vorbei. Hat da nicht einer von einem russischen Leuchttitanschweißer gesprochen letztens... ? Aber Du willst Dich ja nicht hinreißen lassen, vernünftigerweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (16. März 2016)

@Roelof   6,3kg ist ganz stark! viel freude mit dem teil.

anbei wie versprochen ein erstes bild vom 26er federleicht mit starrgabel. 6,7kg fahrfertig.






lg, michael.


----------



## Roelof (16. März 2016)

ein Titanrahmen wird wenig bis kaum leichter sein. WENN ich den Rahmen wechsle, dann muss der um ein deutliches leichter sein, als der KOBA, und das geht nur in Handarbeit bei Alu, oder in Kohlefaser...


----------



## trolliver (16. März 2016)

wenig bis kaum... man beachte die Steigerungsfolge.  Wenn schon ein Federleicht-Rad bei super starken 6,7kg rauskommt, sind die 6,3 eigentlich noch einmal eine Liga drüber. Ein Jammer, daß du das nicht zum Beruf machen kannst. Dabei gibt es doch immer mehr Milliardäre... die müssen doch erfahren, was sie ihrem verzogenen Nachwuchs als nächstes hinterher schmeißen können. Wäre aber ja Perlen vor die Säue.


----------



## Roelof (16. März 2016)

Ich sag immer dann wäre ea kein Hobby mehr. ;-) und für Superreiche gibt es ja die sub 5kg out of Box Rennräder im 5stelligen Bereich.


----------



## Silberrücken (16. März 2016)

Mit einer Ritchey WCS Gabel, werden mit 450 Gramm angeboten, sollte noch was gehen.........


----------



## Roelof (16. März 2016)

tja, wenn du eine alte Gabel mit 450g in gutem Zustand und günstig siehst, freue ich mich über eine kurze Nachricht. 

Potential wäre absteigend in dieser Reihenfolge vorhanden bei:

Rahmen
Gabel
Steuersatz
Naben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (16. März 2016)

im Bikemarkt, allerdings  will er 220 Euro. Mit Sockeln haette ich sie fuer mich genommen !


----------



## LemonLipstick (22. März 2016)

eine gute alte ritchey carbon starrgabel .....

http://bikeboard.at/Board/biete-221005-ritchey-wcs-carbon-starrgabel

lg, michael.


----------



## LemonLipstick (22. März 2016)

wo bleiben weitere bilder von euren aufbauten?? nichts los hier, wir wollen was sehen ....

anbei noch bilder vom federleicht, einmal mit tune king/kong, ryde mc1 felgen und maxxis trekkingbereifung 





und einmal mit tune prince/princess, ztr podium mmx mit rocket ron`s fürs gelände ....





tune prince mit kcnc 10fach 11-38 titan kassette ....





lg, michael.


----------



## Roelof (22. März 2016)

Weitee Fotos kommen nach dem Ostersonntag...


----------



## trolliver (23. März 2016)

Jetzt kann ja wieder aus dem Vollen geschöpft werden... 

Obwohl... hast du eh schon immer gemacht. ;-))

Michael, das Federleicht wird aber nicht zu schön zum Fahren, oder? ;-))


----------



## Roelof (23. März 2016)

@trolliver Würde eher sagen Papa kann es sich erlauben den "unvernünftigen" Akku-Schlagbohrschrauber DHP481  zu bestellen.


----------



## LemonLipstick (23. März 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Michael, das Federleicht wird aber nicht zu schön zum Fahren, oder? ;-))



das federleicht wird von einem mädchen bewegt, keine sorge die behandelt das rad schon artgerecht über stock und stein 
nach artgerechtem einsatz sieht`s dann so ähnlich aus wie das selberbruzzler, die beiden sind gerne gemeinsam unterwegs und bringen mittlerweile die mami`s gehörig ins schwitzen 













lg, michael.


----------



## Roelof (23. März 2016)

@LemonLipstick 48.320941, 16.362289 stimmts??


----------



## LemonLipstick (23. März 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> @LemonLipstick 48.320941, 16.362289 stimmts??



genau .... geiler hügel für kinder und mami`s


----------



## drehvial (23. März 2016)

Eine Frage zur Sitzposition, fällt mir schon etwas länger auf und beschränkt sich definitiv nicht auf die gezeigten Peziosen (schreibt man jetzt so...):
der Sattel ist oft deutlich unter dem Lenkerniveau, für mich normalerweise ein Indiz dafür, dass das Rad im Prinzip noch ein Stück zu groß ist.
Versteht mich nicht falsch: bei Rädern zum Fahrradfahren lernen ist das die gewollte aufrechte Position, ich habe auch bei keinem meiner Räder eine Sattelüberhöhung wie ich sie von manchen anderen kenne (+20 cm...), bewegt sich alles bei +/- 10mm.
Wie sind Eure (bzw. die Eurer Kinder) Erfahrungen mit dieser Position? gibt es gute Gründe dafür, oder wartet ihr im Prinzip auch nur darauf, dass der Sattel auf ca. Lenkerniveau kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drehvial (23. März 2016)

@LemonLipstick: Wie schützt Du die schönen Decals auf Gabel und (ausgerechnet) der Kettenstrebe?


----------



## trolliver (23. März 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> @trolliver Würde eher sagen Papa kann es sich erlauben den "unvernünftigen" Akku-Schlagbohrschrauber DHP481  zu bestellen.


Also, wenn man das Ding brauchen kann, sehe ich keine Unvernunft. Keinerlei. Ich habe wohl den Vorgänger und ohne Schlagwerk, dafür nehme ich dann doch etwas kabelgebundenes. Bei Beton ist bislang immer eine Steckdose vorhanden, und dann kann man auch mit _richtigem_ Schlag kommen. ;-))


----------



## Roelof (23. März 2016)

@drehvial

Zur Größe: grundsätzlich hast du recht, zu Beginn ist die Überhöhung enorm. Ich glaube für uns alle 3 sprechen zukönnen, wir nehmen das in Kauf und können damit aber schon auf bessere Komponenten zurück greifen. Eine sportliche Sitzposition mit Lenker zu Sattel +/- 2cm kommt früh genug. Mit der Geo können sich die Kids erstmal an das Fahrgefühl mit großen Rädern gewöhnen.


----------



## LemonLipstick (23. März 2016)

drehvial schrieb:


> @LemonLipstick: Wie schützt Du die schönen Decals auf Gabel und (ausgerechnet) der Kettenstrebe?



die decals sind ein kettenstreben und gabelschutz von der firma riesel-design. sehr strapazierfähig und eben als schutz für kettenstrebe und gabel gedacht und ausgelegt.

zu deiner ersten frage bezüglich sitzposition ....

du hast natürlich recht das der rahmen noch etwas groß ist. es überwiegen aber trotzdem die vorteile der 26" reifen. das rad rollt einfach viel besser über hindernisse. unser kleiner hat ja auch noch ein 24" bike bei dem der sattel genau auf höhe des lenkers ist. dieses bike greift er aber seitdem er das 26" bike gefahren ist nicht mehr an weil er selber merkt das er sich trotz der gestreckten sitzposition viel leichter tut und die grundschnelligkeit des rades weit höher ist als beim 24" bike.

einziger nachteil aus meiner sicht ist das die kinder nicht so gut mit dem schwerpunkt über den lenker kommen um genügend druck aufs vorderrad zu bringen. 

lg, michael.


----------



## drehvial (24. März 2016)

"und können damit aber schon auf bessere Komponenten zurück greifen"
sehr schöner Satz von Dir ;-)


----------



## Edelweiss_2012 (24. März 2016)




----------



## Edelweiss_2012 (24. März 2016)

Vpace Max26, frisch aus dem Karton gepellt. 8,39 kg.


----------



## Roelof (24. März 2016)

Da sich dieser Thread mit Selbstaufbauten beschäftigt: ist das Ding von der Stange?


----------



## Edelweiss_2012 (24. März 2016)

@Roelof Ja, Du hast recht, das ist Stangenware. So wie das eingestellte Federleicht vom Selberbruzzler.
Für mich war wichtig, das mein Sohnemann zu Ostern schon fahren kann. Mein Eigenaufbau beginnt danach. Das ist meine Basis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (25. März 2016)

schönes vpace. viel freude damit!

stimmt die eingestellte sattelhöhe am bild?

lg, michael.


----------



## Roelof (25. März 2016)

dann sind wir ja gespannt, was du daran alles tunen möchtest...


----------



## Edelweiss_2012 (25. März 2016)

@LemonLipstick Die Sattelhöhe war werkseitig eingestellt. Das passen wir ab morgen noch an. Und dank Dir, Michael, 
nochmal für die beratende Unterstützung im Vorfeld bei der Auswahl der richtigen Rahmengröße. Er hat jetzt
ein 24-er als "Schulrad", das wäre in einem halben Jahr schon zu klein gewesen. Insofern ist die Herangehensweise
von Vpace, ein "kleines" 26-er zu kreieren, genau richtig. Kann ich allen, die gerade die gleichen Überlegungen anstellen,
nur empfehlen. LG


----------



## Steinhund (25. März 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Fällt bei mir zwar budgetmäßig aus dem Raster, aber VPace  ist bisher wirklich das Beste, was ich für Kids gesehen habe. Bei wird es auf jeden die Kurbel, die kann man zu dem Preis einfach nicht toppen. Der Rest ist in Arbeit und ich les fleißig weiter mit.


----------



## Roelof (26. März 2016)

Der Osterhase kann kommen...


----------



## paradox (26. März 2016)

Schick schick. 24" oder 26" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (26. März 2016)

paradox schrieb:


> Schick schick. 24" oder 26" ?


Wer aufmerksam ist und den Titel liest, weiß worum es geht!


----------



## paradox (26. März 2016)

Du nervst! 

Aber danke ich kaufe mir jetzt eine Brille!

Ich wusste nicht das Fisch so stinken kann.


----------



## Roelof (26. März 2016)

Sind beides 26er...


----------



## paradox (26. März 2016)

Ich habe dein Rad jetzt mit dem 24er vpace von locke tirol verwechselt...


----------



## Roelof (26. März 2016)

das wäre mir zu schwer...


----------



## paradox (26. März 2016)

Auch wieder wahr


----------



## Fisch123 (27. März 2016)

paradox schrieb:


> Du nervst!
> 
> Aber danke ich kaufe mir jetzt eine Brille!
> 
> Ich wusste nicht das Fisch so stinken kann.


Musst nicht gleich beleidigend werden!
Wer lesen kann, ist halt deutlich im Vorteil.


----------



## paradox (27. März 2016)

Aber ein auf Oberlehrer machen und dann erwarten das man keine böden Kommentare zurück bekommt... Alles klar
Nimm mal nen Schluck Wasser. Es macht immer noch der Ton die Musik.
Deine Antwort anders formuliert hätte beiweiten nicht solche Reaktionen meiner Seits hervor gerufen. 
Ein Roelof kann das auch.

Just my 2 Cent.


----------



## Roelof (27. März 2016)

Wo ist es hin, das Osterhasi?



 
Ist das meines? Das Gewicht ist zumindest okay...


 
Die erste Probefahrt um den Block hat gezeigt: Es passt, aber der Sattel muss noch einen Hauch runter. Julian gefällt es.


Auf gehts, Kraft und Sonne tanken!


----------



## Roelof (27. März 2016)

7,3km und ein Schlagloch später: erstes Opfer ausgemacht. Das Joch ist wohl als Folge von Materialermüdung gebrochen. Passiert ist gsd nix, Julian hat mein Joch verbaut bekommen und ich fuhr stehend zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (27. März 2016)

Ich bin kein Oberlehrer und mich von dir doof anmachen muss ich mir auch nicht geben!
Vielen Dank, @paradox du sitzt ab sofort auf meiner Ignoliste.


----------



## paradox (27. März 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> 7,3km und ein Schlagloch später: erstes Opfer ausgemacht. Das Joch ist wohl als Folge von Materialermüdung gebrochen. Passiert ist gsd nix, Julian hat mein Joch verbaut bekommen und ich fuhr stehend zurück...



Heftig,  aber Papa wird das schon richten 

Wusste er vom Bike? Wie war die Reaktion?


----------



## Stefan_Coppi (28. März 2016)

Paradox: ich bin nach meinem ersten und einzigen Beitrag hier von Fisch auch erst mal abgekanzelt worden.
Möchte auch gerne wissen, warum Fisch so ist.
Roelof hat es respektvoll gerichtet.
Roelof: Das Rad sieht an Deinem Sohn ganz toll aus. Gratulation.
Alle Räder hier sehen super aus.
Stefan


----------



## Roelof (28. März 2016)

@paradox nein er wusste nix davon. Nur, dass sein Altes verkauft wurde, ist ihm schon nahe gegangen. Meine bessere Hälfte hat schockiert, dass er das neue Rad als erstes gehoben hat. Mich hat das amüsiert, ist ja doch mein Junior. Den Rest des Tages war er seh fröhlich und fixiert auf das neue Rad, wollte gleich beim Austausch des defekten Teiles mithelfen. Die Ausfahrt war trotz dem Defekt nett, in zwei Wochen fahren wir wieder - mit Original Schmolke Hardware...


----------



## paradox (29. März 2016)

oh das freut mich das der Osterhase das so gut hinbekommen hat, hauptsache die Kids haben ihren Spaß.

@Stefan_Coppi warum das so ist weiß ich nicht, des Fisches Kommentare sind manchmal sehr harsch und wenig überlegt, meiner Meinung nach. Wenn man, so wie ich oft mit dem Handy am surfen ist, dann überlist man schon mal den Thread Name. By the Way. Nicht aufregen. Ich finde es nur schade das der Oberlehrer raus kommt. Völlig unnötig eben.


----------



## LemonLipstick (11. April 2016)

umstieg auf die ersten klickpedale erfolgreich absolviert 
26" selberbruzzler titan im endstadium mit ritchey klickies und fabric flaschenhalter.





lg, michael.


----------



## Roelof (11. April 2016)

Welche Pedale? Was sagt der Pilot dazu?


----------



## LemonLipstick (11. April 2016)

ritchey pro v5 paradigm ist zur zeit montiert, damit kommt er sehr gut zurecht. die platten für die schuhe habe ich modifiziert damit gehen sie ganz leicht zum aus und einklicken.

der umstieg war völlig problemlos, zweimal umgefallen und seitdem hat er es raus wie`s funktioniert. hätte ich mir nicht so einfach vorgestellt. eigentlich wollte ich noch warten mit dem umstieg allerdings fahren im austria youngsters cup u9 schon alle mit klickpedale und bergauf hast es da mit flats ziemlich schwierig an der spitze dran zu bleiben.

als nächstes möchte ich noch ein time pedal probieren.

lg, michael.


----------



## Floh (11. April 2016)

+1 für Time. Erlaubt wesentlich mehr Rotation auf dem Pedal (=bei mir weniger Knieprobleme), Mechanik ist genial simpel und selbstreinigend.
Manchmal kann man Time Z (mit Plattform) noch günstig schießen, die Atac Alium waren auch ganz gut bieten aber ausgeklickt keinerlei Halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (11. April 2016)

Das steht mir mit meinem Sohn auch noch bevor. Ich glaube bei uns wird das schwierig.


----------



## LemonLipstick (11. April 2016)

heute bin ich endlich dazu gekommen eine modifizierte dt swiss federgabel von Roelof ans federleicht zu bauen. für den umbau war ein drehteil notwendig um die federgabel mit 1 1/8" schaft in den taperd steuersatz/steuerohr zu montieren.

    

die federgabel wiegt knapp 1100gramm und spricht sehr gut an. leider ist der gabelschaft viel zu lang und dadurch ist es zu gefährlich zum dauerhaften fahren. für einen test reicht es aber auf alle fälle. werde den schaft noch mit etwas weichem abdecken.

lg, michael.


----------



## Edelweiss_2012 (11. April 2016)

Sind seit Ostern mit Clickies unterwegs. Hab mich für die Candys/Eggbeater entschieden, da hab ich seit
vielen Jahren beste Erfahrungen und er hat noch eine kleine "Notaufstandsfläche". Zuerst musste er 
3 Runden damit auf seinem alten 20-iger absolvieren, dann hab ich sie für das neue freigegeben. Bis auf
die obligaten 2, 3 Umfaller, die wir alle am Anfang hatten, macht er das super.
Die neuen Cleats waren für ihn zu straff, da hat sein Körpergewicht nicht zum Einrasten gereicht. Also
hat er meine schon gut abgenutzen bekommen und es passt perfekt.


----------



## LockeTirol (11. April 2016)

Ich sehe du hast das Bike etwas getunt. Was wiegt es jetzt?


----------



## LockeTirol (11. April 2016)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> heute bin ich endlich dazu gekommen eine modifizierte dt swiss federgabel von Roelof ans federleicht zu bauen. für den umbau war ein drehteil notwendig um die federgabel mit 1 1/8" schaft in den taperd steuersatz/steuerohr zu montieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 482198 Anhang anzeigen 482199 Anhang anzeigen 482200 Anhang anzeigen 482201 Anhang anzeigen 482202
> 
> ...


Die Gabel ist geil,  hatte ich auch schon ein paar mal auf dem Schirm. War mir nur immer zu teuer.


----------



## Edelweiss_2012 (11. April 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ich sehe du hast das Bike etwas getunt. Was wiegt es jetzt?


So wie auf dem Bild 7995 gr. Demnächst kommen noch die Bremsen vom Service, dann rutschen nochmal 200 gr runter.
Und vielleicht gibt es noch die Federleicht-Kurbel. Wo ist da eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der 1x11 und der "normalen" Kurbel mit 150-er Länge? Ich seh nur, dass der Stern grösser ist und der Lochkreis differiert. Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (11. April 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist geil,  hatte ich auch schon ein paar mal auf dem Schirm. War mir nur immer zu teuer.


Achtung! Die ist wie schon geschrieben getunt. Mit dem Standard Setup ist sie trotz ABS für Fahrer unter 50kg ungeeignet.


----------



## LemonLipstick (11. April 2016)

@Edelweiss_2012

der einzige unterschied ist der kurbelstern. auf den 94er kannst du als kleinstes kettenblatt ein 29er verwenden. standard für diesen lochkreis sind die original sram kettenblätter 30,32,34 zähne.

bei der standard kurbel mit 64er lochkreis kannst du runter bis zum 26er kettenblatt und 30 als größtes. ob es kettenblätter mit 64er lochkreis größer als 30 gibt weiß ich jetzt nicht müsste man nachsehen.

ich spreche bei beiden versionen von 1 fach kettenblättern.

@LockeTirol 

die federgabel hat uns roelof fürs federleicht geborgt.

lg, michael.


----------



## storck-riesen (12. April 2016)

Edelweiss_2012 schrieb:


> ... vielleicht gibt es noch die Federleicht-Kurbel.



..und die V Pace würde dann frei werden? (hab nur mal geschrieben was ich gedacht habe)


----------



## Edelweiss_2012 (12. April 2016)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> ..und die V Pace würde dann frei werden? (hab nur mal geschrieben was ich gedacht habe)


Ich geb Bescheid, wenn es so weit ist;-)


----------



## Diman (27. Mai 2016)

@Roelof sach mal sind das Formula R1 an deinem Bike? Könnte man die hintere Bremse einfach für vorne nehmen?


----------



## Roelof (28. Mai 2016)

@Diman: 2x ja


----------



## Diman (29. Mai 2016)

Danke, danke!


----------



## LemonLipstick (1. Juli 2016)

erfahrungsbericht vpace carbon gabel am selberbruzzler titan. wir haben die gabel probehalber montiert und ein paar testrunden gedreht.

positiv erwähnen möchte ich die verarbeitung und das gewicht 558gramm inklusive expander und gekürztem gabelschaft.

die einbauhöhe von 455mm ist aus meiner sicht für ein 26" bike leider nicht empfehlenswert. die front vom bike wird dadurch viel zu hoch!
optik ist geschmacksache, mir persönlich gefällt sie am bike überhaupt nicht.

gesamtgewicht vom bike mit carbongabel knapp unter 7kg.

lg, michael.


----------



## Bens_Papa (1. Juli 2016)

Hier der neueste "Liebling" meines Sohnes in 26 Zoll, ebenfalls mit Carbon-Forke. 
Gewicht wie abgebildet 8,96 kg - als E-Bike!







Grüße
Robin


----------



## NIJURO (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
welche Starrgabel hat das Federleicht??
Gruß Mike

Anhang anzeigen 475301


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (4. Juli 2016)

das ist eine original federleicht carbongabel. eine der wenigen die von der einbauhöhe optimal zu kleinen 26" rahmen passt. einbauhöhe 425mm tapered, gewicht 630gramm inkl. expander. bekommst du über federleicht.

alternativ gibt es noch die möglichkeit cyclocross disc carbongabeln zu verwenden. die haben 395mm einbauhöhe und das ist leider schon grenzwertig wenig. da stimmt der nachlauf nicht mehr optimal und freihändig fahren wird spannend!

lg, michael.


----------



## LockeTirol (5. Juli 2016)

Also das VPACE Max26 mit für Gabeln mit 80-100mm Federweg ausgelegt. Mein Sohn fährt das Bike mit einer 100mm SID Gabel in Kombination mit einem negativ montierten Vorbau. Die VPACE Starrgabel entspricht einer 80mm Gabel, auch das funktioniert sehr gut an dem Bike. Er wollte halt nur doch wieder seine Federgabel haben. Ich habe auch von Kunden die das so gekauft haben bisher keine Klagen gehört.

Mittlerweile ist die Stütze 3cm höher als auf dem Bild, aber so sah es mit der Starrgabel aus.


----------



## LemonLipstick (5. Juli 2016)

der vpace rahmen ist sicher sehr gut mit der vpace starrgabel abgestimmt. davon gehe ich aus und das stelle ich auch in keinster weise in frage. schaut sehr stimmig aus!

bei unserem rad ist es so das mit der magura ts8r federgabel eine geringere einbauhöhe erziehlt wird als mit der vpace starrgabel.
gemessen im eingebautem zustand boden bis oberkante lenker.

lg, michael.


----------



## LemonLipstick (11. Juli 2016)

ein letztes mal noch input zur starrgabel...
unser bike mit der endgültigen carbongabel, einbauhöhe, nachlauf und optik passen perfekt zum bike.
vielen dank an federleicht für die tolle gabel!

die vpace wird artgerecht in einem blauen 26" max eingebaut .

lg, michael.


----------



## Linipupini (11. Juli 2016)

@LemonLipstick , dass ist mal ein sehr schönes Bike. Ist das 26" oder 29"?
Meikel


----------



## Roelof (11. Juli 2016)

26" - siehe Betreff des Themas. 
Der Aufkleber der vorderen Felge ist dem Gewichtstuning zum Opfer gefallen?


----------



## LemonLipstick (11. Juli 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> 26" - siehe Betreff des Themas.
> Der Aufkleber der vorderen Felge ist dem Gewichtstuning zum Opfer gefallen?



die ryde trace xc21 haben ein asymetrisches felgenprofil und das setzt sich auch bei der beschriftung fort 





lg, michael.


----------



## Diman (11. Juli 2016)

Ich fand das Rad mit der Federgabel deutlich "hübscher".


----------



## LemonLipstick (12. Juli 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Ich fand das Rad mit der Federgabel deutlich "hübscher".



Die Federgabel gibt es ja immer noch und sie kommt auch wieder zum Einsatz wenn der Junior danach verlangt.

Lg, Michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (14. Juli 2016)

Mir uns gibt's auch neues. Die Kurbel wollte gegen etwas längeres getauscht werde. Ich bin im Sortiment von Tune fündig geworden. Heute sollte das Kettenblatt kommen, dann kann ich alles zusammem bauen.


----------



## ChrissiF (14. Juli 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Mir uns gibt's auch neues. Die Kurbel wollte gegen etwas längeres getauscht werde. Ich bin im Sortiment von Tune fündig geworden. Heute sollte das Kettenblatt kommen, dann kann ich alles zusammem bauen.


Wird die "alte" dann frei? ;-)


----------



## Roelof (15. Juli 2016)

Leider nein, die ist schon im Bike des neuen Besitzers verbaut...


----------



## ChrissiF (15. Juli 2016)

Schade.


----------



## Razor (19. August 2016)

Soo unser Projekt ist nun auch endlich geschafft.
Noch ein paar Einstellungen und noch die Sattelstütze gegen die aus Carbon tauschen und dann Abfahrt..
6,7kg
Bitte keine Diskussionen über die Blautöne,  das Mausis Entscheidung 

Rahmen GT Xizang (Titan  )
Gabel Steinbach Superlight schwarz gepulvert 
LRS: Tune Naben, Am Classic Felgen
MCFK Lenker und Sattelstütze
Vorbau Tune 
Sattel Mileba 
Bremsen KCNC
Kurbel Federleicht
Kassette XTR 11/36
Schaltwerk XTR 980
Kette KMC
Pedale Welgo mit Alu Achse
Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme Tune

Und ganz wichtig einen King Cage


----------



## Roelof (30. August 2016)

Nicht schlecht.  Bei uns steht Ende September Umbau auf die erste Federgabel an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (24. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Großrad-Schrauber!
Junior und ich haben Ende September umgebaut, Kurbel und Federgabel sind neu - hier das vorläufige Ergebnis.




(klick mich an)

Die Funktion der Gabel ist natürlich top  aber ich sehe noch Tuningpotential für die Waage. Derzeit ist "nur" die Dual Air Einheit getunt (carbonisiert), die Luftdeckel gegen Ventilikappen und die Schrauben gegen rotes Alu getauscht. Wie auf dem Foto wiegt die Gabel damit knapp unter 1,2kg. Den Schaft möchte ich eigentlich nicht kürzen. Ich habe aber breits eine fertige Druckstufe hier liegen und werde auch den Dämpfer selbst noch ein wenig "dünkler" umbauen.  Da bin ich aber nicht sicher, ob ich Richtung Kombination Dual Air-Einheit inkl. Dämpfer gehen soll und die zweite Seite frei lasse oder ob ich die vorhandene "Infrastruktur" einfach nur erleichtern soll. Darüber muss ich noch diskutieren, Meinungen werden gerne angenommen - muss mich ja nicht daran halten .

Wenn ich die Gabel dann entgültig umbaue, werde ich die Standrohre auch gleich entlacken und weiß glänzend zur Gabel lackieren lassen. Das Grau ist okay, aber angeblich sind da noch mal ein paar Grämmer zu holen...

Mit etwas Glück bekomme ich im Frühling eine Carbonbrücke, zufrieden wäre ich bei 1050g bei voller Funktion oder 1100g mit Lockout. Die komplette Carbon-Lockout-Einheit hätte ich schon da , mit ein bisschen Basteln wäre auch noch eine Remote-Lockout-Einheit einsatzbereit...


----------



## giant_r (24. Oktober 2016)

schick, aber die kurbel sieht echt lang aus....


----------



## Roelof (24. Oktober 2016)

165mm. Dachte Anfangs auch, dass ist zu lange, aber Junior fährt damit für ihn schon recht steile Passagen rauf, die mit 130mm nicht möglich wären. 

Als nächstes muss dann eine längere Sattelstütze her.


----------



## giant_r (24. Oktober 2016)

sieht auf dem foto echt noch laenger aus, aber wenn es passt ist es ja ok so.
noch was, ich will nicht meckern, sondern frag aus interresse, der lenkwinkel sieht ziemlich steil aus, wie ist das fahrverhalten in natur.
kommt dein nachwuchst gut klar?


----------



## Papa76 (29. Oktober 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> 165mm. Dachte Anfangs auch, dass ist zu lange, aber Junior fährt damit für ihn schon recht steile Passagen rauf, die mit 130mm nicht möglich wären.



Der Sinn von ner kurzen Kurbel besteht doch hauptsächlich darin, dass die sich die Knie nicht schon so jung kaputt radeln weil´s sonst absoluter Mist für die Gelenke ist?


----------



## Roelof (29. Oktober 2016)

Richtig, also fast. Die kurzen Beine brauchen kürzere Kurbelarme, weil sonst die Knie bei treten am oberen Totpunkt zu hoch kommen. Eine längere Kurbel bedeutet auch längerer Hebel und damit mehr Weg bei weniger Kraft...


----------



## Roelof (29. Oktober 2016)

@giant_r ja er kommt damit gut zurecht. Die Einbauhöhe der Starrgabel vorher war ja fast gleich.


----------



## kaloha (29. Oktober 2016)

Da such ich mir nen Wolf in Kinderbikes um den Low Budget Thread zu finden und endlich werde ich hier fündig 

Schicke Räder habt ihr hier zusammengebastelt. Ich bin auch gerade dabei ein altes Commencal, welches ich hier im Bike Markt gekauft habe zu Pimpen. Aber solche High End Teile werden wohl nicht verbaut. Muss der kleine halt leiden. Obwohl das E-Bike ist schon lecker. Gute Idee.


----------

